# Pictures: Those perfect moments



## PCP

I like so much some of those pictures on the Sunset/Sunrise picture thread that I think it is a pity that I cannot see other great pictures that are not related with sunset or sunrise and I know you guys have them.

I want to see those beautiful pictures so I am open this thread for it.

Some rules : Utilize a site like photobucket, imageShack, Photoshelter or similar site to host the photos before post here, don't post bigger than 800/600, preferably that size (15" screen) and post only one photo each time. you can post more after others have posted.

Of course, these are only suggestions, do what you like if you do not agree, except in what regards Max size. Bigger will make difficult to see them on laptops.

Well, first one:










2006, Esteiro, Rias Galegas, Galiza, North of Spain.

.....


----------



## mgmhead

One from a recent sail, what a beautiful time.


----------



## jackdale

In my mind one of the most spectacular views on the plant - Desolation Sound.


----------



## Maine Sail

racing..










Island rock hopping..










Horsey rides..










Light winds..










Sea Dogs...


----------



## DoubleEnder

Maine on a perfect sailing day!


----------



## Umeds?

Cool pics!


----------



## PCP

All great picks! I do not give like to all because on a thread that was started to me, it looked bad

Jack, Desolation Sound seems really an incredible place. This is also an incredible place, even if normally you will see nothing of this, but just spray in the air and a limited visibility

Gibraltar straits: On the right, the Rock and Europe, on the left, Africa and the Rif mountains.










...


----------



## gathhill

Great...keep them coming


----------



## Faster

Barbuda beach










GYC raftup July1st, Smuggler Cove Sunshine coast.










Desolation sound looking west from Tenedos knoll


----------



## jackdale

Faster said:


> Desolation sound looking west from Tenedos knoll


Here looking at you. My shot is looking east. Maybe we are in each other's photo's.


----------



## PCP

WOW!Faster, the first and specially the last are incredible!

The last one is not only the place, the photo is just perfect!

Congratulations

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PaulinVictoria

I just liked the contrast in the colours in this shot


----------



## jrd22

Looking up Phillips Arm from Shoal Bay, BC









Steve's (Seeyalatermoonglow) Truant in Toba Inlet, BC









Nice splash









Favorite anchorage in Desolation Sound, BC


----------



## PCP

jrd22, very nice photos. I like particularly the first one.










On a Croatian Island, 2010.


----------



## tdw

Smith's Creek, NSW. Australia










Jervis Bay, NSW Australia










JB Sunset.


----------



## jackdale

Some shots at Blind Channel



















Rainbow over Cutter Cove










Sun on Vancouver Island from Cordero Channel










Pacific Swift in Calm Channel










These were all from one trip from Comox to Port Hardy


----------



## Faster

Jack, that second shot looks like a Tony Onley painting.. neat shot.

Apologies to the regulars around here, most of these pics have been posted before, but for the newer members that may have missed them:

Bequia, Port Elizabeth










Early morning Spinnaker run, Juan de Fuca Strait










Skookumchuck Narrows, Sunshine Coast (Sechelt Rapids).. This is all TIDE, folks!!










Iles Des Saintes, Guadaloupe










A perfect moment? A perfect catch anyhow... our daughter-in-law with her 40lb Mahi Mahi caught on a handline at 9 knots off Union Island, SVG.


----------



## jackdale

Faster said:


> Jack, that second shot looks like a Tony Onley painting.. neat shot.


That is a compliment - I have always liked Onley's stuff.


----------



## Faster

jackdale said:


> That is a compliment -....


..as it was meant!

Great shots everybody.. tdw that looked like a dramatic sunset.. PCP - you've obviously chartered around Europe... hopefully some of our pics will tempt you to try parts of the PNW!!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jackdale

One of my students - just off Lund.










Chatterbox Fall - Princess Louisa Inlet. Rain the night before produced many cascades / waterfalls


----------



## Bilgewater

My little friend Barney from Barnes Bay off Okisollo Channel


----------



## chef2sail

Jamestown Bridge-Newport RI Mooring








UN and Crysler Building going up the East River








Lady Liberty








Pride of Baltimore on the Chesapeake








Sailnet Photo Op-Joe McCary picture taken of 4Arch and Haleakula from Annpolis Bridge








Sailnet Photo Op - Severen River Naval Achademy, T37 Chef, and Haleakula taken from Annapolis Bridge 








Ahoy matey- Sub came out of the fog beside us in LI Sound off of New London Conneticut








Block Island Great Salt Pond








Sailnet Photo Op from Annapolis bridge of Haleakula


----------



## St Anna




----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> ..as it was meant!
> 
> .. PCP - you've obviously chartered around Europe... hopefully some of our pics will tempt you to try parts of the PNW!!
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


No, I only charted the last two years, while I am between boats. Only the Croatia pictures are with charted boats.

Certainly I was already tempted even without seeing those beautiful pics, but cruising pleasure is not only about beautiful natural scenery but also about beautiful cultural scenery, I mean lovely old towns that have been natural ports since neolithic times and those you can find it mostly here, on old Europe

I will post the next pictures about it, magic old ports:

This is Alghero, a medieval Aragon town in Sardinia Island:



















Regards

Paulo


----------



## CorvetteGuy

$


----------



## copacabana

Here are a few pics of the family cruising from last summer, sailing around the north coast of the state of São Paulo, Brazil (Ilhabela, Ubatuba).This summer (January) we're off again, but to explore the coast of Rio (Paraty, Ilha Grande, Angra dos Reis).

(This is my first attempt at uploading photos... hope it works!)


----------



## copacabana

Here are a few more pics... Can't wait to for the kids to finish classes so we can take off for another 6 weeks of cruising!


----------



## obelisk

these pics are from some already posted places, but from different views

faster, from the other side of Iles de Saintes, Pompierre Bay May 2009









copa, Bahia Isla Grande was one of our favorite cruising grounds, especially Paraty (or Parati, depending on who you ask). we met some folks there that took us to their house on Saco de Mamangua for two weeks--no power, no roads, perfect.

atop Pao de Azucar, Saco de Mamangua, Bahia Isla Grande, Brazil Sept. 2009


----------



## Tim R.

At Seal bay, Vinylhaven.









Friend's boat at sunrise in Castine









Swan's I.









Anniversary weekend at the camp


----------



## copacabana

Obelisk, are you the owner of the dark green Skye 51 in Saco da Ribeira, Ubatuba? If so, lovely yacht!

Paraty (or Parati) is lovely, as is Saco de Mamanguá. You have good taste in cruising grounds!


----------



## obelisk

copa,

thanks for the compliment but, no, i am not. _Obelisk_ has a navy blue hull. somehow we missed seeing the one you are speaking of while in Ubatuba--do you happen to recall her name? there are so few out there that it is a real treat to encounter another. thanks


----------



## sailortjk1

Some City Sceens: Julianna outside Chcago Breakwall


----------



## copacabana

Obelisk, the Skye 51 in Ubatuba is usually on her slip in the yacht club (out of sight), but for the last month or so it has been on a mooring and out in the open. I don't recall the name, but I'll take a decent photo for you next time I'm down at the boat (Thursday?) and get the name. Lovely boat indeed. This one is now for sale it seems:

...::: LAY LINE Yacht Broker s:::...

Go to "semi-novos" and click on "veleiros". It's listed near the top.

Cheers!


----------



## obelisk

thanks copa, i've never seen one with a green hull. we were in-and-out of ubatuba in 2009, guess we just didn't cross paths. the interior is also interesting...that's a lot of white formica!

i would appreciate that picture whenever you get the chance but no hurry, i'm stuck here in the States until Christmas day and then it's back to Puerto montt and the South Pacific!


----------



## DoubleEnder

Top of Eggemoggin Reach Maine


----------



## JonEisberg

The Seguin 52 FAIRWEATHER, a very sweet ride...










Not every Paradise comes with palm trees...

Paradise Harbor, Antartica...










Maya Bay, Thailand...


----------



## tdw

My like button is worn out ..... 

I must say that some of you lot are very good photographers. I'm a happy snapper at best, indeed I have tendency to forget to even bring the damn camera.

Paulo ... I understand where you are coming from re Europe and that in no way diminishes my appreciation for raw natural beauty. The only sailing I have done in Europe is some day sailing around Lisbon but I've toured Spain fairly extensively and the idea of port hopping along the Biscay coast from the Basque Country to Galicia then down along the Portuguese coast and on to the border with Spain is for me another dream. OK, so you have to be a lover of the ancient and probably you need to have a yen for Iberian food and wine but for those of you who have never been to Europe these places have to be experienced to be understood.

Paella on the waterfront while watching America's Cup boats off Valencia.










Donastia , Spain.



















and off to the border ...










and Hondaribbia .... collecting clams.


----------



## sailortjk1

tdw said:


> My like button is worn out .....


What's not to like? 
Right Fuzzy?


----------



## PCP

2009 Island of Elba, Porto Ferraio, a lovely old port.

Lord Nelson said that this was the best natural Port he knew....and he sailed all over the world. The fort you see on the top was the one where Napoleon was captive till his supporters managed to free him.


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> My like button is worn out .....
> 
> I must say that some of you lot are very good photographers. I'm a happy snapper at best, indeed I have tendency to forget to even bring the damn camera.
> 
> Paulo ... I understand where you are coming from re Europe and that in no way diminishes my appreciation for raw natural beauty. The only sailing I have done in Europe is some day sailing around Lisbon but I've toured Spain fairly extensively and the idea of port hopping along the Biscay coast from the Basque Country to Galicia then down along the Portuguese coast and on to the border with Spain is for me another dream. OK, so you have to be a lover of the ancient and probably you need to have a yen for Iberian food and wine but for those of you who have never been to Europe these places have to be experienced to be understood.
> 
> Paella on the waterfront while watching America's Cup boats off Valencia.
> ...


To you all guys, wonderful photos, incredible places It is a pleasure to see the lovely places you have been cruising...and also a motivation to go there

Andrew, regarding Spain, Portugal and food, an advise to you all, the best at the best prices are on the Atlantic coast of Portugal and Spain. Well, the South of Portugal (Algarve) is also on the Atlantic, but we kind of fell that is already Med

We can still find very good food on Algarve and on the Med coast of Spain...but it is a lot more expensive.

I like particularly the Galiza coast (North of Spain) its Rias and Islands and I love the wine, Albarinho, that is also a Portuguese wine: Minho/Galiza. Besides I, as all Portuguese love Galegos and the feeling is reciprocal. I don't know if you know this but the Portuguese language is almost the same as the one they speak on Galiza. Portuguese language born out of Gallego, the local language (1000 years ago the language was the same).

Galiza 2004 Cies Islands










Galiza 2004 Cies Islands










Portugal, Berlengas Islands, with its old fortress.










Regards

Paulo


----------



## Dfok

*Wonderful photos - all*

Is there any way to put them in an album format? That would be my screen saver for sure - real folks, real boats, real places to dream about sailing to one day. While I'm at it - how about locations, co ordinates or whatever to find them?
Please remember - "nothing is impossible for the guy who doesn't have to do it".
Gotta get to the Med - anyone want to swap boats or offer up a berth for a couple weeks with a Chesapeake sailor?


----------



## PCP

Dfok said:


> Is there any way to put them in an album format? That would be my screen saver for sure - real folks, real boats, real places to dream about sailing to one day. While I'm at it - how about locations, co ordinates or whatever to find them?
> Please remember - "nothing is impossible for the guy who doesn't have to do it".
> Gotta get to the Med - anyone want to swap boats or offer up a berth for a couple weeks with a Chesapeake sailor?


If no one objects you can make that album and in fact it is a good idea. There are many programs that allows you to do that. You have just to save the photos to your computer and make a screen saver slide show.

Regarding places, almost all has the name of the place. You can google earth it. If some forget to post the place you can just ask, I bet everybody will be happy to give the proper indications.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PJFORD

Awesome pics! thanks for posting them for all to enjoy while "armchair" sailing.


----------



## tdw

sailortjk1 said:


> What's not to like?
> Right Fuzzy?


Absolutely.


----------



## tdw

Paulo,
I have a special love of the Basque country but our time spent in Galicia I count as very special. We toured from a'Coruna all the way down to the border where sadly we found out that at the time Australians needed a visa to get into Portugal. So we rented a cottage on the river overlooking the river, kicked back and over indulged in food and wine. The food was exceptional and I still buy Albarinho when I find it in Sydney. Coincidentally had a bottle with dinner last evening. i note here that Portuguese wines are almost impossible to find in Australia except of course for some very ordinary Rose. 
Ignoring the argument as to whether Spain and Portugal should be one nation, it has always seemed to me that Galicia is more properly part of Portugal than Spain.
I don't have my all my image files on this computer but I'll hunt down some pics from our Galician tour and post later on.
As for the Med, I would much rather spend my time on the Iberian Biscay and Atlantic coasts even though I am fond of Barcelona, Menorca and Formentera.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Faster

Beach at Tenacatita, Mexico










Panga at Melaque, Mexico










New Years day, Vancouver BC










Port Rupert, Domineca










Melanie Cove, Desolation Sound BC










And this is one of my favourite photos ever.. taken by a friend, Peter Lang of Squamish BC... Fall SQ.Y.C race day...


----------



## tdw

Stop it with the Desolation Sound pics you cruel heartless bustard ... 

and you only like that last one cos its Faster in the lead ....


----------



## jrd22

Just for you Fuzzy
Princess Louisa Inlet/Chatterbox Falls









Prideaux Haven in Desolation Sound









Desolation Sound









Pendrell Sound









Orcas









Mt. Baker/Peavine Pass/Blakely Island


----------



## tdw

jrd22 said:


> Just for you Fuzzy
> Princess Louisa Inlet/Chatterbox Falls
> Prideaux Haven in Desolation Sound
> Desolation Sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendrell Sound
> Orcas
> Mt. Baker/Peavine Pass/Blakely Island


Jesus !! Maybe Canada is Godzone ?

I'm rereading Hal Roth's "Two on a Big Ocean" ....


----------



## bigdogandy

Summer morning in Blackwater Sound, Florida Keys.....someday we hope to get to a place like Desolation Sound!


----------



## bigdogandy

Let's try this again....


----------



## PCP

This ones are dedicated to Vega II, my old boat and to Faster that thinks that I am an occasional charter sailor

Vega II was a top specifications 2002 Bavaria 36, bought new and sold in 2009 (in Sardinia) with 2400 hours on the engine. No, I don't motor much, the boat should have made about 17000 Nm in 7 years. Not much, but I only had about 45 days a year for sailing.

Powering out of Lagos (Portugal) for a 3000 Nm cruise (taken by a friend):










My daughter surfing some waves downwind on the way to the Balearic Islands:



















Sailing with light wind:










On anchor, Galicia 2006:


----------



## obelisk

_Obelisk_ rounding the Horn February 17, 2010









Going ashore to visit the lighthouse. Why not go for a swim in 40 degree water? 









Heading back to Puerto Maxwell. Cape Horn in the distance. **Weather window was picked _very_ carefully!**









Traded a $1.50 box of wine with this pleasantly salty Chilean fisherman in Puerto Toro for a bucket of crabs.


----------



## jackdale

*Another PNW Sound*

Enough Desolation Sound. On to Quatsino Sound on the northwest side of Vancouver Island. It cuts almost all the way through the Island.









Kains Island light at the entrance to Quatsino Sound.









Winter Harbour which used to be a major fishing centre is just north of the entrance.









There is a boardwalk along the beach.









The intrepid crew at the dock at the Outpost in Winter Harbour. (That mature gentleman on the right is me.)









Looking east down Quatsino Sound









Looking west from the vicinity of Quatsino Village









Looking south from the Village toward Neroutsos Inlet.









The fishing is great in the Sound. This was a great way to wait out hurricane force winds off the Brooks Peninsula.


----------



## StormBay

Lady Liberty looks like a hood ornament here..








Off manhattan


















Port and starboard fireworks in St Augustine FL


----------



## Faster

obelisk said:


> _Obelisk_ rounding the Horn February 17, 2010


Obelisk... how on earth did you manage to get a picture of your own boat rounding the Horn? That's awesome!


----------



## pdimarco65

A beautiful Cape Dory 22 named "Rhumb Line" on Lake Massabesic in NH on a rainy afternoon in the late spring. It is a friend's who sadly passed away this summer.


----------



## PCP

StormBay said:


> Lady Liberty looks like a hood ornament here..


StormBay, this boat is gorgeous. It is your's? If so you should be a proud owner Can you post the interior picture that is on your Avatar (and more photos if you have them)? It seems a very beautiful interior.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

Among the small and very old ports (a Roman one) on Sardinia, we have to talk about Porto Rotondo. Google images for it, it is worth it by its aerial views.

It is very difficult to find a place there in summer (they are also expensive) and mostly they are occupied with big yachts but these are old rich, not "new rich" that dont need to show that they are rich, at least not by their houses (well, the boats are big). I mean they have not changed the low profile house style even if any of those houses worth a fortune.


----------



## StormBay

PCP said:


> StormBay, this boat is gorgeous. It is your's? If so you should be a proud owner Can you post the interior picture that is on your Avatar (and more photos if you have them)? It seems a very beautiful interior.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


No, unfortunately that is not our boat in that photo. It was the 80' Schooner Adirondack we were on a sun set sail type of thing. The interior photo on my avatar is our boat though (hans christian 41) Thanks for the complement!
looking forward








looking aft


----------



## obelisk

Faster said:


> Obelisk... how on earth did you manage to get a picture of your own boat rounding the Horn? That's awesome!


we met a couple from seattle in the Micalvi Bar in Puerto Williams and we sailed together. they took pics of us and we returned the favor.

a not-so-perfect moment Florianopolis, Brazil Nov. 2009


----------



## jackdale

obelisk said:


> we met a couple from seattle in the Micalvi Bar in Puerto Williams and we sailed together. they took pics of us and we returned the favor.


I saw those clouds in "The Ten Commandents". Did the sea part for you? 

That is one awesome front. Being that close to shore must have been intimidating.


----------



## obelisk

jackdale said:


> I saw those clouds in "The Ten Commandents". Did the sea part for you?
> 
> That is one awesome front. Being that close to shore was have been intimidating.


we were on anchor and went down for a nap on a clear, sunny day 5kts breeze from the north and woke to see this _pampero_ approaching from the south at 45kts! pic was taken just after raising anchor and heading out to open water--the next two hours were dicey. went from 5kt to 65kt winds in about a minute. when we got to Florianopolis proper the next day the damage was substantial and the papers touted it as the worst storm in a half-century.

after talking to some sailors in Buenos Aires a couple months later and relaying the story one said of the _pampero_, aslo known as a "cigar cloud": "Ahh, un pampero, it's when the cigar smokes _you_!


----------



## PCP

obelisk said:


> ...
> 
> after talking to some sailors in Buenos Aires a couple months later and relaying the story one said of the _pampero_, aslo known as a "cigar cloud": "Ahh, un pampero, it's when the cigar smokes _you_!




Impressive. I saw pictures of something similar on this year Sydney Hobart ...beautiful but scary

let's go back for less frightening stuff

Cala Moresca, Sardinia 2009


----------



## carl762

Out on the Columbia River moving to my new moorage a year ago October.


----------



## Faster

Snug little anchorage, Jedidiah Is










Rugged West Coast, Barkley Sound










Bamfield Boardwalk..


----------



## jrd22

obelisk said:


> we met a couple from seattle in the Micalvi Bar in Puerto Williams and we sailed together. they took pics of us and we returned the favor.
> 
> a not-so-perfect moment Florianopolis, Brazil Nov. 2009


I don't see a cigar, but I clearly see two eyes, a nose and a mouth full of teeth!
That is one scary picture.


----------



## sailortjk1

From city scenes to open country.

Rock Island State Park, Door County, Wisconsin.
Open waters of Green Bay in the Background










Fayette State Park, Green Bay, Upper Peninsula Michigan


----------



## UPHILL

JRD, I know what you are saying, had to look at it twice.










And the second look..










Every one,

Thanks for the awesome pics..


----------



## jackdale

Some more Barkley Sound

Another favourite.










Beach on Fleming Island









Joe's Bay









Robber's Passage









Sea Lions









Whale


----------



## SloopJonB

O/K all you furriners, Fasters photo of Skookumchuck is what ALL the channels around here are like EVERY TIDE CHANGE, that's 4 times a day and the water is REALLY COLD and it RAINS all the time and the tides are really HIGH and did I mention there's FOG and the water is REALLY cold. There are LOTS of rocks and shoals too. The wind hardly ever blows either.

These pictures make it look really nice but all of you wouldn't want to come here and sail, really you wouldn't. Trust me.


----------



## tdw

SloopJonB said:


> O/K all you furriners, Fasters photo of Skookumchuck is what ALL the channels around here are like EVERY TIDE CHANGE, that's 4 times a day and the water is REALLY COLD and it RAINS all the time and the tides are really HIGH and did I mention there's FOG and the water is REALLY cold. There are LOTS of rocks and shoals too. The wind hardly ever blows either.
> 
> These pictures make it look really nice but all of you wouldn't want to come here and sail, really you wouldn't. Trust me.


talk about stable doors and runaway gee gees .....


----------



## remetau

I think I posted these in our Bahama post, but oh well. Here we are at anchor at Wardrick Wells and me walking on a sand bar south of Georgetown.


----------



## obelisk

Willie's first fish. the grin lasted all day and into his watch! Somewhere between Bermuda and St. Maarten 2009


----------



## Southcoasting

obelisk said:


> we met a couple from seattle in the Micalvi Bar in Puerto Williams and we sailed together. they took pics of us and we returned the favor.
> 
> a not-so-perfect moment Florianopolis, Brazil Nov. 2009


I just learned about this type of cloud at my Coast Guard Auxiliary Boating Safety Class...We were taught these are basically a sign that a thunderstorm or cold front is coming with a squall line that can turn a 5 knot wind to 60 knots in no time...

So basically, a huge risk to take if you decide to sail if you see one of these...Or if you see one while sailing, the idea is to sail away from it and run for cover...


----------



## obelisk

Southcoasting said:


> I just learned about this type of cloud at my Coast Guard Auxiliary Boating Safety Class...We were taught these are basically a sign that a thunderstorm or cold front is coming with a squall line that can turn a 5 knot wind to 60 knots in no time...
> 
> So basically, a huge risk to take if you decide to sail if you see one of these...Or if you see one while sailing, the idea is to sail away from it and run for cover...


i'll take open water over being anchored off a lee shore anyday


----------



## PCP

jrd22 said:


> I don't see a cigar, but I clearly see two eyes, a nose and a mouth full of teeth!
> That is one scary picture.


You are right it Is even worse than a cigar. And I know that Bad Giant, it is Adamastor. All Portuguese know him very well . It used to live not there but on the Cape of Good Hope that got only that name when they managed to get rid of that bad character . Before it was named Cap of the huge storms (tormentas), the home of Adamastor.

He is on our mythology and he enters in some of our most famous poems.

Take a look and see if I am not right









































































Regards

Paulo


----------



## eddie nelson

Willie's first fish. 

I like Willie's hat.


----------



## DonScribner

Tim,

You all buttoned up?

Don


----------



## PCP

Berlengas Islands, west coast of Portugal










Berlengas, anchored with Creoula a 4 mast training navy Lugre, an old cod fishing boat (used to fish in Greenland).

creoula - Pesquisa do Google










Baleal, the place where I lived 20 years and where my children were born, on the house with red wooden shutters, overlooking the small fishing boat beach.


----------



## SloopJonB

tdw said:


> Jesus !! Maybe Canada is Godzone ?


What is now being called The Salish Sea (B.C & Washington) is INDEED Godzone. You could spend every day of your life cruising here and I doubt you could see it all. If only we had that incredible Caribbean water it would be a perfect paradise.


----------



## SloopJonB

StormBay said:


> Lady Liberty looks like a hood ornament here..


Forget the statue, lets see some more of that BOAT!


----------



## Faster

SloopJonB said:


> What is now being called The Salish Sea (B.C & Washington) is INDEED Godzone. You could spend every day of your life cruising here and I doubt you could see it all. If only we had that incredible Caribbean water it would be a perfect paradise.


..... but you don't actually want to come here.... remember, fog, rain, killer currents, sea monsters, .....


----------



## carl762

Fantastic pictures of awesomely beautifullplaces on this planet. Wish I was 20 years younger, because I'd be leaving this place, which ain't so bad, but ...


----------



## PCP

Baleal, Portuguese west coast










Baleal at dusk


----------



## SloopJonB

obelisk said:


> we met a couple from seattle in the Micalvi Bar in Puerto Williams and we sailed together. they took pics of us and we returned the favor. a not-so-perfect moment Florianopolis, Brazil Nov. 2009


WOW, I've never seen anything so ominous in all my days - sure tells you what's coming.

One can understand how the ancients saw malevolent gods in nature when a cloud can have a face as distinct as that. The only thing I've seen that is at all similar is a couple of shots of the mushroom clouds from the Nevada nuke tests - there were some devils faces in them, appropriately enough.


----------



## SloopJonB

carl762 said:


> Fantastic pictures of awesomely beautifullplaces on this planet. Wish I was 20 years younger, because I'd be leaving this place, which ain't so bad, but ...


As long as you're viewing it from shore, the Oregon coast is one of the most spectacular places on Earth.

Actually, now that I think about it, that pretty well applies to the ENTIRE Pacific coast of North America with the possible exception of SoCal.


----------



## carl762

That's truly the most amazing weather I've ever seen. I sure see that evil face.



> As long as you're viewing it from shore, the Oregon coast is one of the most spectacular places on Earth.


Indeed. Heck, the Columbia River and the Gorge are pretty darned spectacular. In fact, Oregon is spectacular - has a little bit of everything to offer.


----------



## jrd22

Now for a little honesty about the PNW.
35 knots, raining, 50F, June.









Beautiful mountains if you could ever see them. June, July, they're all the same.









Not my picture, from Seeyalatermoonglow. Self explanatory. Probably June.









Normal day, could be any month of the year.









Miserable place to visit, just miserable.


----------



## tdw

PCP said:


>


From an old book I have at home ....



















I posted these on another thread some time back that had to do with Cod fishing.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## tdw

PCP said:


> Regards
> 
> Paulo


If a giant clam had me by the cojones I'd be pretty ill tempered as well.


----------



## tdw

jrd22 said:


> Miserable place to visit, just miserable.


Absolutely .... looks awful .... 

albeit a tad chilly ....


----------



## PCP

tdw said:


> From an old book I have at home ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted these on another thread some time back that had to do with Cod fishing.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew


Andrews, my earliest memory with sailboats was the departure of the "White Fleet" to Terra Nova (New Found land). I was there all the years since the late 50's till mid 60's. My father as many other Portuguese always went to the Tejo to see the departure of all those big sailing boats heading for distant shores. Here you have a photo of Crioula sailing taken by Allan Villiers a great Australian sailor and photographer.










Villier sailed with the Argus, one of those boats and published a famous book with great photos: The Quest of the Schooner Argus (1951 Charles Scribner's Sons)

He says on the book and in two articles for the National Geographic, *"I sailed with Portugal's Captains Courageous" and "The Lonely Doryman":

A tough life, you say?...A dog's life, that's what it is! My God, there is no harder life upon the sea! All fishing is tough, but that's the toughest, hardest way to make a living that I know. Those fellows will be lucky to be back home six months from now. Aye, and some of 'em won't be coming. I warn you, shipmates, things are tough all over Europe now, but don't ever ship in one of them! Those Portuguese use one-man dories. Keep out of them!*

Portugal was the last country to abandon sailing as the main propulsion system on fishing boats and used dories and lines instead of trawlers and this is a way of fishing that should be implemented again because it is an ecological way.

Nothing to do with the big trawlers that destroy all sea life. Each big sailing boat carried many little sailing boats (dories) and each man was the captain of each little boat and fished for himself, a percentage for him and another for the big boat and they could sail away till 10Nm of the mother ship. I think that this individualism, as hard as it was, pleased the souls of sailors that like to command their own destiny and do as they pleased. That probably explains why it took so long to substitute dories by those impersonal and sea-life destructive big trawlers.

Some nice movies made by Canadians:
















And a nice site that tells the story of the relation between Portuguese fisherman and Canadians:

The Stowaway - Sidebar: The Portuguese White Fleet

On Baleal, that nice beach where I lived many years, one of the fishermen (today he owns a small café) that lives there was on his youth a dory man, my neighbor is a retired captain of a Bacalhau ship (motor) and the father of a good friend was captain of one of those sailing boats. In fact in his carrier he was captain of two.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## obelisk

Happiness is a case of Gosling's. St. Georges, Bermuda March 2009


----------



## Barquito

At a cabin up in the Arrow of Minnesota.


----------



## PCP

Baleal, West Coast, Portugal: The North and South Bay










Porto the biggest city on the North of Portugal. Porto means port and it was so important that the city is just called Porto. Today you can enter but the quays are all occupied with tourist boats. For staying you have to use Leixões, some few NM South. This funny sailing boats were used to bring Porto wine from up river till the city. There is a famous race once in a year.










La Coruña, Galiza, North of Spain


----------



## eherlihy

Faster said:


> GYC raftup July1st, Smuggler Cove Sunshine coast.


I gotta say that the above pic reminds me of this;


----------



## tdw

Paulo,
It is in fact that very book, The Quest of the Schooner Argus, that I copied those pages from. I have a couple of Villier's books , the other being Cruise of the Conrad, wish I had more. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## PCP

Fumicino near Roma, December 2011.


----------



## T37Chef

*From 2009-2010*

On the boat with my two daughters, Olivia & Elizabeth










South towards Solomons Island










Having fun in the Calvert Maritime Museum in Solomons










Sunset cruise on Tangier Sound


















Ice cream !









The Crab Claw, St. Michaels









Beach combing on Broad Creek









Catching something for the grill









Not at the office


















Sailing under the Navy Bridge, Annapolis









Getting ready to tack on the Severn









Heading home after the 2010 SailNet Photo shoot


----------



## Faster

Beautiful girls, Shawn... nice post.


----------



## PCP

Yes Shawn, enjoy while you can. Kids on the boat is a wonderful thing and you will see that time will run fast and that in what seems a moment they will get a life of their own and will want to spend more time with their fiends

That was almost 10 years ago, precious moments,


----------



## KIVALO

Cool pictures, my nieces are named Olivia and Elizabeth.



T37Chef said:


> On the boat with my two daughters, Olivia & Elizabeth


----------



## PCP

And they are sweet. Great photo.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## SloopJonB

Beautiful kids all - those little arms sure give the best hugs don't they?


----------



## ChuckA

Wow, I must not be spending enough time on Sailnet to have missed this thread up to now. Some great photos in there. I hesitate to add a few of my 
humble favorites among these stunning images, but here goes.


looking west over Port of Barcelona from Mt. Montjuïc Castle by chuckanastasia, on Flickr

Schooner Brilliant of Mystic CT off Bristol RI - July 4, 2011

IMG_4846 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr

Sunset at Great Salt Pond on Block Island RI - July 2011

IMG_5138 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr

The ensign on board Heart of Gold Sunset at Newport, RI - July 2011

IMG_5011 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr

Optis on a blustery day at Newport RI - July 2011

IMG_5354 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr

Madeline at the Newport Jazz Festival - Aug 2011

IMG_6256 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr

12 M American Eagle at Newport RI - Aug 2011

IMG_6301 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr

12 M Columbia at Newport RI - Aug 2011

IMG_6306 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr


----------



## PCP

ChuckA said:


> Some great photos in there. I hesitate to add a few of my
> humble favorites among these stunning images, but here goes.


You are kiding. Great photos.

Since you have post one with Barcelona port I will post two more (our family likes a lot Barcelona)


----------



## ChuckA

PCP - glad you like them, thanks! I was in Barcelona last spring for business and took a few days to look around. I saw a lot of racing going on but didn't get to sail there.


----------



## night0wl

Watching the sun set in Islamorada on our last trip over Thanksgiving


----------



## MedSailor

obelisk said:


> Happiness is a case of Gosling's. St. Georges, Bermuda March 2009


I hate to break it to you buddy, but count again. That isn't a case. I suspect the delivery guy in the picture the culprit. Just look at that "cat got the canary" smile on his face....

Medsailor


----------



## obelisk

as he is one of my crew, i must investigate his bunk


----------



## PCP

Conejera Island, the place where according to tradition the great Anibal Barca was born.


----------



## Fodder

*It wouldn't be perfect without my girl*

Misty is my faithful travelling companion. She's a true sailing buddy who doesn't mind when the cushions slide and she has to rearrange herself. 

Misty with my first mate:










Recuperating after an all-night storm watch:










Where she likes to be when we're cruising:


----------



## KIVALO

Hey its a small world! I have crewed aboard her 3 times! Great picture!











ChuckA said:


> Wow, I must not be spending enough time on Sailnet to have missed this thread up to now. Some great photos in there. I hesitate to add a few of my
> humble favorites among these stunning images, but here goes.
> 
> Schooner Brilliant of Mystic CT off Bristol RI - July 4, 2011
> 
> IMG_4846 by chuckanastasia, on Flickr


----------



## PCP

My boat on Cidadella (Minorca), taking advantage of the Ferry place while it is away:










Cidadella, general view of one of the nicest natural ports I know of:










Sailing away from Cidadella:


----------



## Faster

Morning tranquility... Von Donop Inlet, Desolation Sound










Mid morning approach to Nevis










Morning coffee, a book, and a granddaughter.... priceless!!


----------



## PCP

Sweet granddaughter and a cozy interior I want one of those, I mean a nice granddaughter

Regards

Paulo


----------



## obelisk

thinking of heading back down the channels instead of to the South pacific and it reminded me of this "perfect moment"

Cape Horn Feb. 17, 2010







d

and then this:

same day, Cabo de Hornos to starboard









sorry if this is a repeat post but it was a pretty special day and still gets me excited!


----------



## Faster

obelisk said:


> ....sorry if this is a repeat post but it was a pretty special day and still gets me excited!


No worries..... and I wonder why!


----------



## SloopJonB

obelisk said:


> thinking of heading back down the channels instead of to the South pacific and it reminded me of this "perfect moment"
> 
> Cape Horn Feb. 17, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d
> 
> and then this:
> 
> same day, Cabo de Hornos to starboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if this is a repeat post but it was a pretty special day and still gets me excited!


If you round the Horn in conditions like that should you still be allowed to call yourself a "Cape Horner"?


----------



## Bilgewater

John & Laurie (our very own Sailnetter JRD22) blasting their way out of Bute Inlet on a pretty good inflow.










John & Laurie (JRD22) - Toba Inlet


----------



## PCP

Jumping out of the boat, well, not on Cabo Hornos . Maybe one day.

Minorca,


----------



## PCP

Sabiadoro, Italy 2012










Fiumicino, Italy 2012


----------



## ericra

Got myself a bunch of screensavers. Fabulous pics.


----------



## Dog8It

Leaving was the hardest thing to do . . .


----------



## Faster

Dog8It said:


> Leaving was the hardest thing to do . . .


Been there done that!!


----------



## copacabana

Dog8it, very cool photo! Where is the place and how did you get the photo taken???


----------



## copacabana

We just got back from a month of cruising along the north shore of São Paulo and the coast of Rio. One of the highlights was the great anchorages in Saco de Mamanguá near Paraty (RJ).


----------



## PCP

Copacabana, very nice place. I have to sail in Brazil. Beautiful places

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

2008, Eivisa, Cala Clot d'es Lamp










2008, Sardinia, Tharros. The boat is just in front, where the Phoenicians, Carthaginians and Romans use to anchor their boats. After that time the place become uninhabited, there was anymore any strong maritime power that could prevent pirate attacks. What a shame, this is an incredible place to live.


----------



## copacabana

And I have to sail in Europe Paulo. Terrific photos and beautiful places indeed.

Abraços!


----------



## PCP

I don't want to monopolize the thread but I have found out some photos from the 80's that I want to share with you all. Those are from Portugal, I had a traditional wooden boat at that time and sailed only here.

Moita, Tejo river:



















Abrantes, Tejo river:










Peniche:



















Baleal:


----------



## copacabana

Keep 'em coming Paulo! Great pics.


----------



## Faster

This is another repost from a few years back.. but this is a kinda neat way to remember trips or events... With all the photo handling software available these days it's easy to do.

We occasionally make collages of highlights and send them to our guests afterwards.. they come out like so:


----------



## AllThumbs

Georgian Bay


----------



## jackdale

AllThumbs said:


> Georgian Bay


On my wish list.

Nice.


----------



## Faster

jackdale said:


> On my wish list.
> 
> Nice.


Looks a little like Smuggler Cove, don't you think??


----------



## Dog8It

copacabana said:


> Dog8it, very cool photo! Where is the place and how did you get the photo taken???


- BVI's (I think it is Round Rock and Ginger Island in the distance), photo taken from the plane's window after takeoff from Tortola.


----------



## PCP

America's Cup penultimate edition, a great one. I hope you guys can make a big party of this year's edition because the last one sucked, I don't mean in what regards sports but in what regards a public event.


----------



## tdw

If I ever get off my fat lazy backside and get the report written these should all reappear in the Womboat's Cruise to the Broughton Islands but until then, a sample. (Broughton Islands ... approx 10nms ne of Port Stephens NSW)

On the way ... Morning in Smiths Creek, Broken Bay.










Sunset, America Bay, Broken Bay.










Coal Shaft Bay, Broughton Island










Busy place ... we had to share the anchorage with two other boats.










(at least they were classics .... both timber (Huon Pine) beauties)

On the way home .... one perfect sail ....


----------



## SloopJonB

PCP said:


>


Boy it would take some manly courage to gibe that thing!  Can you imagine a telephone pole sweeping across the deck each time you did it?


----------



## Stearmandriver

Southcoasting said:


> I just learned about this type of cloud at my Coast Guard Auxiliary Boating Safety Class...We were taught these are basically a sign that a thunderstorm or cold front is coming with a squall line that can turn a 5 knot wind to 60 knots in no time...
> 
> So basically, a huge risk to take if you decide to sail if you see one of these...Or if you see one while sailing, the idea is to sail away from it and run for cover...


Yeah man, in the States we call that a Roll cloud. It marks the gust front of a severe thunderstorm - the leading edge of the forward-flank-downdraft of cold, dry outflow air in the front of a thunderstorm. This is that first cool dry gust you feel when a normal thunderstorm approaches. In a big'n, it's powerful. Cold dry air being more dense, it "shovels" warm moist air up into the storm. That air, in addition to feeding the storm, condenses when it gets lifted and turns into that ominous line. In a microburst under there, straight line winds can exceed 100mph. I've been chasing storms on the Plains for 15+ years and I've never seen one that perfect. That is AWESOME. Unless you're stuck under it in a boat I guess. 

These pics are all absolutely incredible. Thanks everyone for posting! I already plan to make it as far north as the San Juans this summer... looks like next summer I may have to shoot for Desolation!

Joe


----------



## chall03

Crossing Wide Bay Bar in Queensland, Australia, on our beautiful little boat with my wife and daughter. It was a magic morning and we were crossing in company with about 6 other boats, these photo was taken from a friends boat.


----------



## St Anna

chall03 said:


> Crossing Wide Bay Bar in Queensland, Australia, on our beautiful little boat with my wife and daughter. It was a magic morning and we were crossing in company with about 6 other boats, these photo was taken from a friends boat.


Hey hey. 
Couldn't be better.
Enjoy this part of the world
regards


----------



## estopa

One of my favorite and happy times on the boat - 









Leisurely coming about Plum Gut, Long Island - 


















Approaching Hell's Gate, East River, NY









A Day sail around Lady Liberty - 









A welcoming sight coming back to port - 









My own little Portugal trip pics:
The Bico, located in Murtosa, Portugal. Sight where many launched their boats to fish or get seaweed for fertilizing the fields.









Old Style fishing boats still in use:


----------



## PCP

Maiorca, Pollença

The crew










The beer










The bay


----------



## Sequitur

*Rounding Cape Horn*









In the early afternoon of 02 February 2012 we rounded Cape Horn east to west, and at 1300 we turned and rounded it west to east. My wife Edi shot this as we were due south of the Horn for our second time.


----------



## Bilgewater

The Horn, the plotter position a big smile and of course, the Canadian Flag...great shot Michael, just great.


----------



## AllThumbs

Another Georgian Bay


----------



## PCP

France 2007


----------



## AllThumbs

I love this


----------



## Serendipitous

These first two photos are from near Good Harbor Bay/Pyramid Point by Glen Arbor, MI








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

These next two were from watching the sunset at Muskegon Pier








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AllThumbs

Rainy day


----------



## PJFORD

Love all those pics! Don't you wish you could "bottle"the energy and enthusiam of the young?


----------



## MedSailor

The girls:









S/V Fairhaven:









The last sail of S/V Walkabout:









Princess Louisa Inlet BC:









Living aboard (with neighbors!):









Living aboard, frozen to the dock:









A real anchor has mud and RUST on it (Note: previous owner's crappy anchor roller has been improved since photo):









Enjoy
MedSailor


----------



## Faster

MedSailor said:


> Living aboard, frozen to the dock:


I Love that shot... very artistic! Photoshop the power cord out if it and it's a contest winner!


----------



## PCP

Croatia 2010


----------



## SecondWindNC

Our Christmas tree at Emerald Rock. Warderick Wells, Exuma Land & Sea Park, Bahamas, Dec. '11.


----------



## Serendipitous

> Our Christmas tree at Emerald Rock. Warderick Wells, Exuma Land & Sea Park, Bahamas, Dec. '11.


Wow, I really hope I'll be celebrating Christmas '12 somewhere around there.


----------



## crazystrause

*Chesapeake Barefoot Skiing behind a Bristol 27*


----------



## BentSailor

Damn I love visiting this thread. Always boosts the spirits.


----------



## Faster

This wasn't as special a moment as it could have been.. we shared an anchorage in Jervis Inlet with Serrafyn, the Pardey's famous engineless 30 footer - but did not chance to meet them. We did meet and chat briefly with Lin weeks later at a local wooden boat show.










The next morning we watched them patiently drift/sail out of the harbour out into Malaspina Strait.. took quite a while.


----------



## MedSailor

crazystrause said:


>


I hate to press you for your secrets but.... um.... what are you using for bait?

MedSailor


----------



## MedSailor

Faster said:


> This wasn't as special a moment as it could have been.. we shared an anchorage in Jervis Inlet with Serrafyn, the Pardey's famous engineless 30 footer - but did not chance to meet them. We did meet and chat briefly with Lin weeks later at a local wooden boat show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning we watched them patiently drift/sail out of the harbour out into Malaspina Strait.. took quite a while.


Actually I believe that is their second boat, "Taliesin". Might that have been about 7 years ago? I encountered them around that time drifting/sailing in the same area while on my friend's 76ft mega-yacht. At the time I was a 100% Pardey deciple and wanted to yell to them that I have all their books and that they are my heroes. Of course yelling that, to the Pardeys, who are drifting on their engineless cutter, from the deck of a 76ft boat going 17kts burning 3gal/mile of diesel, and nearly swamping them with our wake...... well..... I instead chose not to make myself seen. 

MedSailor


----------



## crazystrause

MedSailor said:


> I hate to press you for your secrets but.... um.... what are you using for bait?
> 
> MedSailor


Only the highest quality sweetest girlfriends will do. Especially since seconds after this was taken she took a jellyfish to the chest.


----------



## Faster

MedSailor said:


> Actually I believe that is their second boat, "Taliesin".


You're right, of course...I had a brain fart....


----------



## PCP

Something different, last week, Gondolas in Venice at rush hour. I can tell you, I was really impressed with the way those guys manage to steer those beautiful boats with only one oar in the middle of those frightening steel barges.


----------



## jrd22

Faster- do you happen to know if they "drifted" their way up to P. Louisa? Just wondering how, or if, they negotiate rapids/slack engineless. I would think that many of the best places to see in our neck of the woods would be extremely difficult, or darn near impossible, without our iron gennies.


----------



## Faster

jrd22 said:


> Faster- do you happen to know if they "drifted" their way up to P. Louisa? Just wondering how, or if, they negotiate rapids/slack engineless. I would think that many of the best places to see in our neck of the woods would be extremely difficult, or darn near impossible, without our iron gennies.


One would think getting though Malibu would be rather too exciting engineless... I suppose they'd give that one a pass (or hop on a Beaver at Egmont)


----------



## AllThumbs

Sunset. North Channel 2011.


----------



## AllThumbs

After a long sail


----------



## Faster

Nice to see this thread stay alive!

Forest Fire influenced Sunset - the fire was a hundred miles away but the smoke inundated Desolation for a few days..










Paddling out for the Sunset at Copeland Islands










Nice evening spinnaker reach one day, good stiff beat the next....


----------



## billsull

Under-estimating the amount of work on the spring punch list so that a month and a half after launch, you're still on the dock paying transient rates, while simultaneously working through your two week vacation, missing your chance to sail to Nantucket, and having to eat the deposit on your mooring reservation!
Ahhhh - good times, good times...
:^)


----------



## jrd22

Appropriate name for the boat then, billsull )


----------



## PCP

jrd22 said:


> Appropriate name for the boat then, billsull )


I was thinking the same


----------



## PCP

France 2007, Le Renard and Saint Malo.

Saint Malo was the Corsair city of France and Le Renard is a faithfull replica of the last corsair boat armed by the famous Robert Surcouf (1812).

In 1812, Surcouf launched his last ship, the Renard ("Fox"). She was a single-mast, 70-ton cutter, with 10 carronades and 4 long guns, crewed by 46 men. On 9 September beginning at five o'clock and lasting through the night, Renard successfully engaged the British 16-gun Alphea, crewed by over 80 elite sailors. Combat was intense and bloody until at three o'clock in the morning, when the Alphea took two direct hits from Renard to (presumably) the powder magazine and exploded. There were no reported survivors; Surcouf returned to France with only 13 able-bodied men.

http://www.admiraltyshipmodels.co.uk/acatalog/SHIPS_OF_ROBERT_SURCOUF.html

http://www.cotre-corsaire-renard.com/renard.html

Robert Surcouf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stevensuf

loch lomond


----------



## MedSailor

stevensuf said:


> loch lomond











How could this be a perfect moment? Just look at the boat. It's been dismasted!

MedSailor


----------



## PCP

Baiona, Galiza, North of Spain, near the Portuguese border. Very nice place, great food and Albarino wine. You can stay on anchor (very good shelter) or at the marina.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

Memorial Day Weekend raft up with friends on Lanier.


----------



## ftldiver

1st sail on new (to me) boat


----------



## PCP

Lago di Garda, Sirmione, Italy, February 2012.

Sirmione - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is an incredible place (google earth for it) and a marvelous place to sail a small sailing boat (there was some sailing boats on the other side but the light was bad).


----------



## PCP

Bueu, Galiza, North of Iberia, 2006


----------



## AllThumbs

Perfect days


----------



## PCP

I have already posted some photos about Baiona (Galiza) one of my favorite places. The ones I have posted were taken on the marina. These ones will give a better oulook.

The bay entrance:










View from the beach near the castle:










View from the castle:



















http://www.baiona.org/?0,3

...


----------



## Tafa

Istanbul - Turkey 2006









Our first boat "Badem" which is a wooden Folkboat


----------



## celenoglu

Tafa,

Good memories, hope to see you back in Istanbul.


----------



## Tafa

Thanks Ahmet Abi 

Hopefully will be there in December again  

Cheers,

Tafa


----------



## Tafa

Another "Serene" moment with Badem










2007 - Istanbul, TURKEY - ashore Princess Islands


----------



## PaulinVictoria

Not sailing related, but a photo from my trip at the weekend. Near Whitehorse, Yukon (Canada for those that are geographically challenged). We were wilderness camping and dog-sledding.


----------



## PaulinVictoria

Shame it's a photoshop job


----------



## olddog60

Dang..I should have guessed. I deleted it. I hate fakes!


----------



## PCP

Cies Islands, just in front of Baiona and near Vigo.
Galiza, North of Spain - 2006


----------



## BreakAwayFL

Southcoasting said:


> I just learned about this type of cloud at my Coast Guard Auxiliary Boating Safety Class...We were taught these are basically a sign that a thunderstorm or cold front is coming with a squall line that can turn a 5 knot wind to 60 knots in no time...
> 
> So basically, a huge risk to take if you decide to sail if you see one of these...Or if you see one while sailing, the idea is to sail away from it and run for cover...


Nooooooooo.... Unless you are sailing on Neptune's boat, you aren't going to outrun this. Sailing closer to land is a bad idea unless you are 150% sure you can make it is a bad idea.

Raise anchor, batten down, rig for heavy weather and head for deep open water FAST!


----------



## Bilgewater

Not such a perfect moment but interesting none the less. Last night we peaked out at 74 knots - 147 Km/hr beside my boat at the Maritime Museum. On my boat I had a sustained 55 knot reading most of the night.

Campbell River Fresh Water Marina this morning.


----------



## SloopJonB

seayalatermoonglow said:


> Not such a perfect moment but interesting none the less. Last night we peaked out at 74 knots - 147 Km/hr beside my boat at the Maritime Museum. On my boat I had a sustained 55 knot reading most of the night.
> 
> Campbell River Fresh Water Marina this morning.


Yowza!  It blew pretty hard here as well. Apparently the ferries were shut down for a time this morning - sure was a big backup in the lot at H.S. Bay.

I drove through Tiddley Cove this aft. Yesterday there was a nice Shark moored near the dock, a scruffy Soling moored behind it and a mastless Grampian 23 behind that (it had been washed ashore, dismasted and recovered from the head of the cove last year).

Today there was a mastless Soling, a mastless Shark that dragged past the Soling and dismasted both of them and no G23 - well, at low tide there WAS a bow pulpit showing a little.


----------



## PCP

Jesus! Everything is allright?

Strange weather all around. Here it looks it is Spring already. No rain on the last 3 months. The farmers don’t know what to do. 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Tafa

EYC Open, Day II, Race I Start, Lake Ontario, 2011


----------



## PCP

Sailing with dolphins, Algarve, South coast of Portugal.


----------



## BreakAwayFL

I have a perfect moment. There are no pictures, only a memory.

Friday night we officially took possession of the S/V Serenity Now.

One of the happiest moments of my life.


----------



## SloopJonB

BreakAwayFL said:


> I have a perfect moment. There are no pictures, only a memory.
> 
> Friday night we officially took possession of the S/V Serenity Now.
> 
> One of the happiest moments of my life.


Just wait until you sell her!


----------



## PCP

BreakAwayFL said:


> I have a perfect moment. There are no pictures, only a memory.
> 
> Friday night we officially took possession of the S/V Serenity Now.
> 
> One of the happiest moments of my life.


Congratulations, but you should have taken a picture That's for what they are best, to remember good times.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## DJames




----------



## MedSailor

DJames said:


> View attachment 10334


Wow, where is that? Looks like SE Asia???

MedSailor


----------



## PCP

MedSailor said:


> Wow, where is that? Looks like SE Asia???
> 
> MedSailor


Thats is an incredible place but I cannot see the picture on Djames post, only in the attachment you have posted

Regards

Paulo


----------



## DJames

Photo is in Phang Nga Bay area of Thailand, north of the Panyi Island fishing village. I was grounded in a tidal river and spent nearly nine hours waiting to float off this big sand bar. Almost ran out of beer.


----------



## travlin-easy

Not that's what I call grounded! 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jackdale

*Reflections of a Spinnaker Run*

In Georgia Strait - On a Yachtmaster Offshore Course










The boat is an X-412


----------



## PCP

Hey jack I hope you don't mind if I play a bit with that image? I could not resist


----------



## PCP

Island of Ons, out of the Galicia coast:


----------



## Faster

Sorry, I've posted this pic elsewhere too, but it fits the theme.. a beautiful early spring day, nice stiff beat out of the bay, with our son, daughter-in-law and 4 yr old granddaughter in our wake - it doesn't get much better (well... could have been a bit warmer!)


----------



## SloopJonB

Faster said:


> Sorry, I've posted this pic elsewhere too, but it fits the theme.. a beautiful early spring day, nice stiff beat out of the bay, with our son, daughter-in-law and 4 yr old granddaughter in our wake - it doesn't get much better (well... could have been a bit warmer!)


A good day on English Bay is always nice. It's a given though that one of two statements will apply - "it could have been a bit warmer" OR "we could have used a bit more wind".


----------



## PCP

Great photo Faster. You make me envious. I have not any sailing photos of my boat. I have nobody to take them. I have plenty of nice photos of my motorcycle racing days. Maybe I have to do some racing to have nice photos of my next boat

So the only thing I can offer is photos of nice places. This one is from Ria de Muros, Galicia. The photos were taken from Muros a nice and small fishing town.

Talking about Muros I remember not only sailing pleasure but also gastronomic pleasure: Pulpo a Galega and Albarinho wine....I have to come back there even if by car.


----------



## BreakAwayFL

The color of this water is burned into my memory. It's from my first sail as Skipper, off the coast of Long Key, Florida, US


----------



## jackdale

PCP said:


> Hey jack I hope you don't mind if I play a bit with that image? I could not resist


Missed earlier - very nice.


----------



## PCP

*Porto Colom - Maiorca 2011*

Porto Colom is one of those rare perfect natural Ports. You have protection no matter the wind and it is big enough to have place always for one more boat. It is also one of those perfect spots were you don't have to pay to lay your anchor. There is a touristic town and also the old town (on the end of the cove) with its old and inexpensive shops and bars and no tourists. A favorite place.


----------



## ecliptic

Marina Cay, BVI January 2012 @ Sunrise.


----------



## captainfletcher

rkapsi said:


> Marina Cay, BVI January 2012 @ Sunrise.


That is a really cool perspective! I can almost feel the water!


----------



## PCP

Old Port and city, Porto Colom:



















Mallorca West Coast:


----------



## larrybme

I've heard that a picture is worth a thousand words. Priceless thread. I hope every day I come to SN there are new additions. One needs no more inspiration to sail off over that horizon. More please...
Larry


----------



## remetau

Dinghy Ride around Shroud Cay in the Bahamas and a sun dog on our way home.


----------



## MedSailor

remetau said:


> Dinghy Ride around Shroud Cay in the Bahamas and a sun dog on our way home.


Re-posted for all to enjoy (I LOVE this rainbow/mast photo):


----------



## AlaskaMC

Not quite the big boat, but definitely a far flung place. Mosquito just outside Denali National Park.


----------



## PCP

Galiza, Ria de Muros


----------



## captainfletcher

AlaskaMC said:


> Not quite the big boat, but definitely a far flung place. Mosquito just outside Denali National Park.


Looks very peaceful! Never imagined sailing at Denali NP! Pretty cool!


----------



## AlaskaMC

Here is another Alaska perfect moment. Seward Harbor.


----------



## Faster

Just moments ago from our favourite webcam: Vancouver's English Bay looking NW up Georgia Strait.


----------



## T37SOLARE

Faster said:


> Just moments ago from our favourite webcam: Vancouver's English Bay looking NW up Georgia Strait.


Good ol' Burrard St. bridge, need to get back to Van City sooner than later.

Insanely great shot especially considering it's from a web cam!


----------



## PCP

English Bay seems to be a perfect natural port and a big one.

On a smaller scale but with a lot of space for anchoring (it is not very deep) one of the best that I know is Fornells, Minorca, Balearic Islands, a favorite place and on top of my daughter's list. Last year we have been there again. It is not only the port that offers very good shelter, the small village is wonderful and they still manage to have good local porducts, made there, not in China

If you go there don't miss the local shoes, the Albarcas. It is easy to know of what I am talking about, look at the feet. Everybody is using them. Fabulous design that have made it trough the centuries. Google for have a look at them.


----------



## SloopJonB

PCP said:


> English Bay seems to be a perfect natural port and a big one.


Actually, English Bay is what used to be called a Roadstead, it's merely an anchorage for ships waiting to enter the harbour. - the harbour is far more protected - a near perfect port.

From time to time the weather really gets up and boats & ships end up on the beaches in the lower left of the attached picture.


----------



## PCP

Lots of cities founded on great natural ports. Vancouver certainly is one of them, Lisbon another and Porto our second city even if it cannot rivaled in port size with Lisbon and Vancouver was so important in older times that is the only city I know that is only called simply port. Porto means in Portuguese port.




























Curiously today the port is only used by Tourist boats that go up the river and only now a Marina is being built on the other side of the river.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Nicklaus

Amalfi, Italy


----------



## Nicklaus

Dog's first sail on the Bay.


----------



## snider

Dubrovnik Croatia


From Pi


From Pi

Fog settling in, probably one the scariest moments aboard. It ended up so think you could barely see five feet, but you could hear the ships all around. Pretty unsettling.


From Pi

From Pi


----------



## SloopJonB

Paulo, you sure live in a gorgeous place.


----------



## MedSailor

April 28, 2012 (yesterday)

The green spinnaker tried to take our wind from close behind us (note our backstay in the top right part of the photo) and ended up totally buggering up their chute. They dropped behind and never caught up to us again. It was one of those perfect racing moments. 









These other photos show just what a perfect Puget Sound sailing day it was:



























MedSailor


----------



## PCP

SloopJonB said:


> Paulo, you sure live in a gorgeous place.


Thanks, but I have been posting pictures of all South of Europe. Yes it is a beautiful place but I would not say I live there;, not even in Porto the one I have posted the last pictures (actually that time i was there with my boat).

Born in Lisboa that is a very beautiful place but I lived most of my live here:










In that peace of land that goes inside the sea. It is called Baleal and it was an old fishing village, particularly whales (Baleal means the the place of the whales). Of course that was so many centuries ago that it is very rare to see one there now. I have posted several photos from Baleal and I still have there a summer small house. Now I live on the country, near by in a place called Coimbrã.










Baleal is really a very beautiful place:










The old Chapel:



















And it can be pretty savage sometimes with 25ft waves crashing against these rocks:










Now I still have a view for the sea, but I live on the countryside:










Regarding beauty, Canada is one of the places I want to go, particularly to British Columbia. One of the few regrets I have was not have managed to find the money to go there 20 years ago, on a dirt motorcycle tour, kind of a sportive event, camping in the middle of the nature. I was invited, they would had a motorcycle for me and the logistics to have food and gasoline on the wilderness, for me and 5 more riders. I bet that is forbideen now

Regards

Paulo


----------



## SloopJonB

PCP said:


> Regarding beauty, Canada is one of the places I want to go, particularly to British Columbia. One of the few regrets I have was not have managed to find the money to go there 20 years ago, on a dirt motorcycle tour, kind of a sportive event, camping in the middle of the nature. I was invited, they would had a motorcycle for me and the logistics to have food and gasoline on the wilderness, for me and 5 more riders. I bet that is forbidden now Regards Paulo


Not at all - bikes are huge here. There are large parts of the interior - about the size of Texas - that are wonderful dirt bike country. The Okanagan valley, where I grew up, is Napa north now - wine country - but it's loaded with rolling grassland and pine forested mountains - the most perfect dirt bike country you can imagine.

The coast, not so much. Dirt bikes aren't much fun in rain forest and rocks.


----------



## AlaskaMC

PCP said:


> Regarding beauty, Canada is one of the places I want to go, particularly to British Columbia. One of the few regrets I have was not have managed to find the money to go there 20 years ago, on a dirt motorcycle tour, kind of a sportive event, camping in the middle of the nature. I was invited, they would had a motorcycle for me and the logistics to have food and gasoline on the wilderness, for me and 5 more riders. I bet that is forbideen now
> Regards
> Paulo


Nope, at least up here in Alaska you can still go out in the backcountry with a motorcycle (or snow machine in winter) and camp and see country that very few ever see. You can spend as much time as you can manage to support yourself.

Here is one of those perfect moments when all the water was in a solid state, as it is here for 7 months a year. Denali (otherwise known as Mt. McKinley) is in the background. 20K feet tall, the tallest in N. America. We camp very close to here for days in the winter.










EDIT: SloopJ, good to hear that you can still do the same over in BC. Sledding is kinda big there too.


----------



## PCP

snider said:


> Dubrovnik Croatia
> ...
> 
> Fog settling in, probably one the scariest moments aboard. It ended up so think you could barely see five feet, but you could hear the ships all around. Pretty unsettling.
> 
> ...


Yes, Dubrovnik is something. It seems you leaved the boat in the marina? That is really the only minus of Dubrovnik: No matter what you do you have to pick a bus. The marina is some kms away and no way of anchoring nearby, unless you have a super yacht with a hundred meter chain. It is also not always easy to find a place in the marina that is on the industrial part of the city.

For the ones that want a more peaceful location and want to stay out of the marina I recommend Slano a small village on a big cove 30kms North of Dubrovnick. Very good all around shelter, sand bottom, very few boats, a nice place with lots of Bus to Dubrovnick. If I remember right a bit more than half an hour.

Some more pictures of a place that more than deserves a visit.


----------



## AlaskaMC

Looks like Croatia has to go on the charter list for us in the next few years. That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PCP

SloopJonB said:


> Not at all - bikes are huge here. There are large parts of the interior - about the size of Texas - that are wonderful dirt bike country. The Okanagan valley, where I grew up, is Napa north now - wine country - but it's loaded with rolling grassland and pine forested mountains - the most perfect dirt bike country you can imagine.
> 
> The coast, not so much. Dirt bikes aren't much fun in rain forest and rocks.


Glad to know that the Eco hysteria did not arrive there. The guys that voyage to faraway places on motorcycle or 4/4 are the guys that love most nature and the ones that care more for its preservation.

Actually I liked to go fast on the open country but I loved the forest, rain and difficult trails. If you could walk there, probably I could pass with the motorcycle. Me and a friend used to make on motorcycle pedestrian mountain trails. Guess I am to old for that now


----------



## KIVALO

AlaskaMC said:


> EDIT: SloopJ, good to hear that you can still do the same over in BC. Sledding is kinda big there too.


My favorite winter hobby. Although we didn't get winter here in NYS. 

From other websites, I know Alaska had quit a good winter.


----------



## SloopJonB

PCP said:


> Glad to know that the Eco hysteria did not arrive there. The guys that voyage to faraway places on motorcycle or 4/4 are the guys that love most nature and the ones that care more for its preservation.


Actually Paulo, the eco-hysteria was virtually BORN here in Vancouver. Greenpeace started here as a protest against the U.S. nuke test on Amchitka island back in the early 70's.

Riding trails like you describe and picture is more like the interior. Here in the coastal rainforest it's a bit too thick - think Amazon jungle and you'll be close.


----------



## Bilgewater

On my way to do a boat move from Olympia Washington...Float Plane to Seattle.

Up and away - Victoria Inner Harbour.










Strait of Juan De Fuca










Point Wilson - Admiralty Inlet










Point No Point - Puget Sound










Lake Union - Seattle










Lake Union - Seattle










Seattle


----------



## Faster

If you've not got the time, other than on the water THAT'S the only way to travel around this country.

Growing up in the Mid-central BC coast I've lots of fond memories of low level floatplane flying here and there.... nice series, Steve.


----------



## AlaskaMC

KIVALO said:


> My favorite winter hobby. Although we didn't get winter here in NYS.
> 
> From other websites, I know Alaska had quit a good winter.


Other website? Another forum, could it have been riding related? Forum? Dootalk perhaps? 

To make sure and keep the thread on topic, hove to in Resurrection Bay during my first keelboat experience. That was definitely a perfect moment.


----------



## jrd22

The first night on the new boat in Honolulu.









Sailing and fishing with my son and his wife on their boat in the Bahamas









First sail after the refit, taking her home to the island.


----------



## PCP

*Korkula - Croatia*



AlaskaMC said:


> Looks like Croatia has to go on the charter list for us in the next few years. That is absolutely beautiful!


Yes you should. I have charted there the last two years and I will go there probably for the last time with my boat now. Croatia mix beautiful unspoiled nature with an incredible number of shelters with cultural heritage. You can be on a nice cove or in a protected bay near a beautiful old town. Not far from Dubrovnik on the Island with the same name you have old Korkula:










Probably you don't want to moor on the city quay unless you want to spend a lot...










The old town is surrounded by water and on the other side of the quay you have a small Marina, also expensive and very difficult to find a place but on that direction, a bit further you have a big cove with sand bottom, good shelter and at about 1 km from the old town. You can come with the dingy but since this is a windy place you risk to arrive wet. Ir is better to pick a water taxi (they are around that cove looking for customers). It is not expensive and you can arrange with the guy a return voyage, even late in the night ( mid-night/one in the morning) and better to arrange that for late because Korkula has lovely restaurants and pubs. Don't miss Korkula it is a fantastic place










This is the oldest church and on the left side you can see the ruins of what the tradition says it was Marco Polo house (they are recovering it). Korkula belonged at that time (and several centuries after) to Venice.




























All streets, from on side or another end up in the water front:



















One of the traditional trades was Coral and amber. They still have a tradition in what regards jewelry: you can find beautiful pieces.


----------



## MedSailor

May 5 (YESTERDAY). First trip out on my boat this year. Did I find the best attachment point for my sea anchor, or try out my storm sail? Nawwww.... I found the perfect spot to rig my new hammock though. I watched the anchorage go by and then had the best nap ever:










MedSailor


----------



## AllThumbs

My son and I on Georgian Bay (North Channel)


----------



## KIVALO

AlaskaMC said:


> Other website? Another forum, could it have been riding related? Forum? Dootalk perhaps?


Not sure how I missed this post but no, not Dootalk although I do ride a SkiDon't. It's Freedomsledder, we put the fun in dysfunctional. 

Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## PCP

VOR 2005, in port race, Rias Baixas Galiza.










A house with a view to the race










And the boats, just 7 years later look *OLD*
Look at those transoms and the place where max beam is.


----------



## Bilgewater

[edit] I deleted my photos because I soon realized that some people may not consider the photos "those perfect moments". It never really crossed my mind until I thought about it shortly after.


----------



## Bilgewater

So instead, here are some shots from last summer cruising Tribune Channel up in British Columbia's Broughton's.


----------



## Guero




----------



## MedSailor

*8 months pregnant and still sailing!*

Look! We're 8 months pregnant and still sailing. 









Here's me with a $hit eating grin, just happy to be out of the pen and on the water again. My wife is piloting the boat, identifying traffic through the binos, and incubating a new life, all at the same time! Yes, she's awesome. 









Reflection of our bow as we push the water out of our way....









Sailing season has ended for us for a while. We're on baby watch now. It was tough this weekend not to be out in the 10kt breeze and 85deg sun, but it just didn't seem smart to be far away from the hospital right now. We are planning to take "Sprout" out sailing when he's one month old though. The in-laws (not boat people) have informed us that this is child abuse and we've been asked questions like "what if something happens?" and "what if the wind comes up." 

MedSailor


----------



## Nicklaus

Not the typical "perfect moment," but after working off and on for months to find a spot to install my shoot through transducer, it worked - and that was perfect.

Trick? Prep the site, don't test it, don't second guess, just epoxy it in.


----------



## PCP

Elaphiti Islands, Croatia 2012


----------



## flyingwelshman

My nephew at the helm. Georgian Bay.


----------



## Ferretchaser

MV Panthera after turnig round to give me some fuel in mid Atlantik










A pasenger I had for 3 days


----------



## SloopJonB

Ferretchaser said:


>


Beautiful, but what is it?


----------



## MedSailor

SloopJonB said:


> Beautiful, but what is it?


Hint: It is the only animal on Earth that can sail upwind (without a sailboat  ).

MedSailor


----------



## zz4gta

SloopJonB said:


> Beautiful, but what is it?


Portuguese man o' war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
We saw a bunch of em coming back from bermuda.


----------



## Faster

zz4gta said:


> Portuguese man o' war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> We saw a bunch of em coming back from bermuda.


.. seen them off the Oregon and Washington coasts as well, by the hundreds.


----------



## PCP

zz4gta said:


> Portuguese man o' war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> We saw a bunch of em coming back from bermuda.


Do you know why they are called "Portuguese man of war": Because they look like a sailboat they are small and dangerous Quite a reputation eh!

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Ferretchaser

The venom in the nettle cells of the portuguese man o war is closely related to that of a cobra. Got stung by one while diving a fewyears ago and it put the breaks on me for 3 days. But they still make for nice pictures on a calm day. By the way, those tentacles get up tp 40 feet long so take care when ye go skinny dipping with them about.


----------



## Faster

Ferretchaser said:


> The venom in the nettle cells of the portuguese man o war is closely related to that of a cobra. Got stung by one while diving a fewyears ago and it put the breaks on me for 3 days. But they still make for nice pictures on a calm day. By the way, those tentacles get up tp 40 feet long so take care when ye go skinny dipping with them about.


Have to make a correction then... the similar ones we saw in the Pacific were small... only a few inches across.


----------



## Ferretchaser

The actual floating part is only a few inches usually well under a foot long but if you look underneath it there are looong strings hanging down into the water that it uses to catch its pray.


----------



## MedSailor

Ferretchaser said:


> MV Panthera after turnig round to give me some fuel in mid Atlantik


Ummm..... They gave you gas? Care to explain???? BTW what would you need gas for? Aren't you a sailboat? 

MedSailor


----------



## Ferretchaser

Have a look Here Med Sailor
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-liveaboard-forum/90897-memorable-log-book-enty.html

ATB

Michael


----------



## Squidd

"Island just ahead"..."well it was, just a minute ago..??"


----------



## MedSailor

Squidd said:


> "Island just ahead"..."well it was, just a minute ago..??"


Not to be picky, but those scallops/bags near each jib hank are telling you that you need a LOT more jib halyard tension for your current wind strength.

Nice looking anchor locker though. Teak??? Though I'm not sure what happened to the roller for said anchor.....

MedSailor


----------



## Squidd

LOL, noticed that right after I posted... Thinking man, I could have done better there..

Anchor locker is Marine ply that I curved and stained "teak" then Cetol'd..

Didn't have a roller when I bought the boat... I bought one, but didn't have a good spot up front to mount (nav lights, etc) so I'm thinking of some sort of chock off the forequater or something to keep from roughing up the rub rail...


----------



## PCP

Moonshine over Ambracian Gulf, Greece 2012


----------



## Ferretchaser

PCP you want to get that sensor chip cleaned lol


----------



## MarkSF

Perfect evening on SF Bay - Alcatraz and GG bridge in the background.


----------



## PCP

Ferretchaser said:


> PCP you want to get that sensor chip cleaned lol


Yes you are right, I have cleaned it up and have obtained different results, but I kind of like the first one LOL.


----------



## AllThumbs

Lake Erie


----------



## flyingwelshman

I was chatting with a dock neighbour this weekend. I had passed him on the water while we were enjoying a particularly fun sail. In Georgian Bay, just West of Giant's Tomb Island.

He mentioned that he had a bit of video of our encounter.

Here it is:


----------



## Faster

flyingwelshman said:


> I was chatting with a dock neighbour this weekend. I had passed him on the water while we were enjoying a particularly fun sail. In Georgian Bay, just West of Giant's Tomb Island.
> 
> He mentioned that he had a bit of video of our encounter.


Looks like a good day indeed!


----------



## PCP

That is what I call luck, I mean a nice video of your boat taken by chance

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

The Ambracian gulf is a historical place. It was at its entrance that Octávio (later August and the biggest of Roman Imperators) defeated its main rival, António ( and Cleopatra) in one of the most important naval battles in history). It is also a sailing paradise.

It is a vast enclosed sea surrounded by mountains that are responsible in the summer for a strong wind (thermal breeze). The wind starts to pick up slowly at mid day and at 3PM is already blowing hard and it stays like that till almost sunset. The enclosed sea prevents the formation of big waves so you can have over 20k of wind with only 1m waves.

And the good news are that there are almost no sailing boats there, the tourism is very incipient and you will find mostly Greeks and that means not only that it is cheap all around but also that you will get a nice treatment, not the one that is reserved for mass tourism.






Those moonshine pictures were taken there as this photos (Koronisia). After these ones I will post some more. I really liked the place and the people.


----------



## flyingwelshman

PCP said:


> The Ambracian gulf is a historical place. [/IMG]


Beautiful looking spot and interesting historical significance.


----------



## PCP

flyingwelshman said:


> Beautiful looking spot and interesting historical significance.


Yes and it was a pity my boat has too much draft for entering that almost empty small port. I guess that with 2m draft you can risk it since the bottom is mud. I would have liked to have the boat there to go to Arta. I saw the city with the binoculars and it looked just great. In ancient times the gulf was bigger (now part of it are closed fishfarms) and Arta (Ambracia) was near its shores. First a small Corinthian colony rose to capital of the Kingdom of Epirus.

Curiously almost all of us have heard something related with this kingdom and city: Have you heard about a *"Pyrrhic victory"*? That's right, Pyrrhus was a King of this realm.

Regarding that naval battle, August founded a city in its memory, Nikopolis (also called ancient Preveza) that in time become the capital of Epirus supplanting Arta. You can lay anchor near its ruins, we did.

Another incredible place, even better than the last one I have posted photos is Paliamylous a nice bay protected from the predominant winds (that in the summer blow always from the same side) with a great beach bar that can offers you meals at a very good price. The place belongs to an incredible Greek (Pedro), that is a wealthy man and has this beach bar as a hobby (it is the guy in the middle, on the photo of the bar).

When I swim to the bar to ask if they served meals I talked with him and asked if he had Visa. He said now but that I could pay any other time. I end up picking a ride with him (me and my wife) to the next town to get money and shopping for food. Next year he will join the sail community. He was a Jeanneau 44 being built for him.

Some photos:














































Regards

Paulo


----------



## capta

A great romp in Christmas winds with Bequia astern and the Tobago Cays ahead.


----------



## PCP

More pictures from the Ambracian Gulf:

Menidion:




























I will nor resist to post a "little" work made on the last picture:










And this one is from Vonitsa, also om the Ambracian Gulf: Nice town, several protected anchorages around and even the local marina is inexpensive, as the food and all the rest. I will be back there sometime


----------



## SloopJonB

Paulo - do you do *anything* but sail to gorgeous places in the Med.? You seem to have been in every nook and crannie of that sea.


----------



## PCP

SloopJonB said:


> Paulo - do you do *anything* but sail to gorgeous places in the Med.? You seem to have been in every nook and crannie of that sea.


Well, do you mean if I only sail on the Med or if I am sailing all the time in the Med?

The answer to the first question is no. I have made all the Portuguese coast and most of the Atlantic Spanish coast and sailed there several seasons.

The answer to the second is also no, but I have on the last 10 years sailed many months on the med and on the next 2 years I hope to sail at least 8 more before going to the Canary, Madeira and Açores Islands.

Regarding the Med I know all Spanish coast, the Balearic Islands, Corsica, Sardinia, Elba and the Islands around, Ponza, South of Italy, part of North of Italy (Adriatic) and central (Tyrrhenian), Slovenia, Croatia, Monte ***** and part of the Ionian Greece.

Next year I want to sail around Sicily, to know a lot of Italian Islands (Capri, Pantelaria, the Stromboli and the Lipari Islands, Lampedusa), Malta, Ionic Greece, and part of the Aegean.

I plan to leave the boat in Greece and next year I will do the rest of the Aegean, Cyclades, Turkey, Crete, Chipre, Rodes and then I guess that I will return. Maybe I leave the boat on Sardinia and then next year it will be the Atlantic Islands.

Well, I guess I know only half of the Med. The other half is for discover on the next two years. I don't know if you have been there, if not it is hard to describe it. Probably the guy that knows it better is Rod Heikel that besides having circumnavigated has here its favorite cruising grounds. He has published several pilot guides and has a site full of wonderful stories, have a look:

Early Days in the Med - Mediterraneo

I am talking about him because he describes the Med better than anybody, something like this: It is a place where you can sail all day and at night you will find always a nice cove with a taberna 

Besides that, in many places you have pre-set wind. I mean, it blows always from the same side, only in the afternoon and at night you have no wind at all

The number of shelters and coves is absolutely unbelievable. I guess that for instance Mallorca Island has more and better shelters than all Portuguese Coast and there are also nice places on the Portuguese coast.

To give you an Idea of the type of sailing I have done this summer, it was like that: After the morning bath and occasional shopping in a small village I pull out the anchor at around 10 AM and start sailing in the very week morning wind, I mean normally 3 or 4K and I mean sailing, doing 2.5K, 3.5K, sometimes less, while reading a book without knowing exactly were I am going, just the general direction.

After lunch, conveniently taken before wind starts to pick up, according with its direction and strength I chose two or three nice places (or coves) where I could stay and start to enjoy sailing.

if it blows really nice and I am doing 8/9K instead of the 6 I was expecting I just forget about those places and just chose some others that will allow me to fully enjoy sail and arrive there at about 5 in the afternoon.

After the afternoon bath sometimes we go to the local taverna to have a meal, or din in the boat at sunset, going to land for a drink at night. This lifestyle is not only on Croatia, but on Greece or in other med Islands.

So, its easy to get used to this. Don't take me wrong, I miss to sail non-stop for several days, but I cannot do that with my wife. She does not like it at all and I have to do that alone or with my kids that this summer worked all summer. Not that I am complaining

Regards

Paulo


----------



## SloopJonB

PCP said:


> Well, do you mean if I only sail on the Med or if I am sailing all the time in the Med?
> 
> The answer to the first question is no. I have made all the Portuguese coast and most of the Atlantic Spanish coast and sailed there several seasons.
> 
> The answer to the second is also no, but I have on the last 10 years sailed many months on the med and on the next 2 years I hope to sail at least 8 more before going to the Canary, Madeira and Açores Islands.
> 
> Regarding the Med I know all Spanish coast, the Balearic Islands, Corsica, Sardinia, Elba and the Islands around, Ponza, South of Italy, part of North of Italy (Adriatic) and central (Tyrrhenian), Slovenia, Croatia, Monte ***** and part of the Ionian Greece.
> 
> Next year I want to sail around Sicily, to know a lot of Italian Islands (Capri, Pantelaria, the Stromboli and the Lipari Islands, Lampedusa), Malta, Ionic Greece, and part of the Aegean.
> 
> I plan to leave the boat in Greece and next year I will do the rest of the Aegean, Cyclades, Turkey, Crete, Chipre, Rodes and then I guess that I will return. Maybe I leave the boat on Sardinia and then next year it will be the Atlantic Islands.
> 
> Well, I guess I know only half of the Med. The other half is for discover on the next two years. I don't know if you have been there, if not it is hard to describe it. Probably the guy that knows it better is Rod Heikel that besides having circumnavigated has here its favorite cruising grounds. He has published several pilot guides and has a site full of wonderful stories, have a look:
> 
> Early Days in the Med - Mediterraneo
> 
> I am talking about him because he describes the Med better than anybody, something like this: It is a place where you can sail all day and at night you will find always a nice cove with a taberna
> 
> Besides that, in many places you have pre-set wind. I mean, it blows always from the same side, only in the afternoon and at night you have no wind at all
> 
> The number of shelters and coves is absolutely unbelievable. I guess that for instance Mallorca Island has more and better shelters than all Portuguese Coast and there are also nice places on the Portuguese coast.
> 
> To give you an Idea of the type of sailing I have done this summer, it was like that: After the morning bath and occasional shopping in a small village I pull out the anchor at around 10 AM and start sailing in the very week morning wind, I mean normally 3 or 4K and I mean sailing, doing 2.5K, 3.5K, sometimes less, while reading a book without knowing exactly were I am going, just the general direction.
> 
> After lunch, conveniently taken before wind starts to pick up, according with its direction and strength I chose two or three nice places (or coves) where I could stay and start to enjoy sailing.
> 
> if it blows really nice and I am doing 8/9K instead of the 6 I was expecting I just forget about those places and just chose some others that will allow me to fully enjoy sail and arrive there at about 5 in the afternoon.
> 
> After the afternoon bath sometimes we go to the local taverna to have a meal, or din in the boat at sunset, going to land for a drink at night. This lifestyle is not only on Croatia, but on Greece or in other med Islands.
> 
> So, its easy to get used to this. Don't take me wrong, I miss to sail non-stop for several days, but I cannot do that with my wife. She does not like it at all and I have to do that alone or with my kids that this summer worked all summer. Not that I am complaining
> 
> Regards Paulo


Life's a ***** ain't it?


----------



## tlaloc75

Morning at Mittlenatch Island









Sailing south in the Strait of Georgia


----------



## tlaloc75

Here's one more at Pendrell Sound:


----------



## jrd22

tlaloc, great pics! I've never seen the anchorage in Pendrell by the lagoon with no other boats around - nice!


----------



## PaulinVictoria

My little puppy helping to navigate on the way to Saltspring Island.


----------



## tlaloc75

jrd22 said:


> tlaloc, great pics! I've never seen the anchorage in Pendrell by the lagoon with no other boats around - nice!


Thanks! We were there this September and had the sound to ourselves, it was incredible.


----------



## MedSailor

tlaloc75 said:


> Thanks! We were there this September and had the sound to ourselves, it was incredible.


Yeah, don't tell anybody but September and October in Desolation sound and the gulf is amazing for its solitude. I remember arriving at Prideaux Haven and expecting 200 boats like the guide book told me I would see.

Not one boat besides us. I anchored right in the middle, put out 10:1 just for the heck of it (first time in 3 months that I could really chose the scope I wanted) and enjoyed going to sleep at one end of the harbor and waking up at the other end. We had it all to ourselves for several days.

The only reason we left Desolation sound in October to return to dock living was because we didn't pack enough warm clothes (it was only going to be a 2 month trip but became 4.5 months) and I didn't have a wood stove yet. The dickenson diesel was keeping us warm but was burning up the last of our meager cash reserves....

Good times with all beauty and solitude to ourselves....

MedSailor


----------



## JimMcGee

tlaloc, beautiful shots.


----------



## MarkSF

PaulinVictoria said:


> My little puppy helping to navigate on the way to Saltspring Island.


Maybe we should have a cute dog picture thread.


----------



## tlaloc75

MedSailor said:


> Yeah, don't tell anybody but September and October in Desolation sound and the gulf is amazing for its solitude. I remember arriving at Prideaux Haven and expecting 200 boats like the guide book told me I would see.
> 
> Not one boat besides us. I anchored right in the middle, put out 10:1 just for the heck of it (first time in 3 months that I could really chose the scope I wanted) and enjoyed going to sleep at one end of the harbor and waking up at the other end. We had it all to ourselves for several days.
> 
> The only reason we left Desolation sound in October to return to dock living was because we didn't pack enough warm clothes (it was only going to be a 2 month trip but became 4.5 months) and I didn't have a wood stove yet. The dickenson diesel was keeping us warm but was burning up the last of our meager cash reserves....
> 
> Good times with all beauty and solitude to ourselves....
> 
> MedSailor


We had the same experience, the only reason we left in October was because the kids wanted to be home in time for halloween .

I'll keep an eye out for you MedSailor, next fall when we return!


----------



## SloopJonB

tlaloc75 said:


> We had the same experience, the only reason we left in October was because the kids wanted to be home in time for halloween .
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for you MedSailor, next fall when we return!


June, before school lets out, is usually good too and warmer than the fall.


----------



## Faster

SloopJonB said:


> June, before school lets out, is usually good too and warmer than the fall.


.... ummmm.... except for this past June and fall.....


----------



## SloopJonB

Faster said:


> .... ummmm.... except for this past June and fall.....


I did say "usually".


----------



## PCP

too much talk and few photos

Croatia 2012, Rovinj










Lucka Krnica


----------



## tlaloc75

PCP said:


> too much talk and few photos


Ok, I've got more!

Sealions in BC:









Believe it or not, this is also BC:









Walking through mixed old growth in Squirrel Cove:









Approaching the falls in Teakerne Arm:


----------



## PCP

tlaloc75 said:


> Ok, I've got more!
> 
> ...


Nice pictures

I have got more too, plenty more, just don't want to monopolize the thread, so if you have more, please post.

Arriving at Mali Losinj, an incredible place. Just have a look at the google earth:










Pity the water is too deep to anchor, but they have marina/port places (run by the town) at very reasonable prices and are welcoming.


----------



## PCP

Come on Guys, no more nice pictures?

Kres village on Kres Island, Croatia 2012:


----------



## Faster

A quiet morning in Chester, Nova Scotia...










Our marina basin:










An interesting sculpture (and a great pic taken by my mother, a semi pro photog) on the Vancouver waterfront.. English Bay in the background


----------



## PaulinVictoria

The Admiral and the not-so-tiny puppy, nice to have them on the boat for a change 








Funnily enough the 8 month old baby is much happier on the boat than SWBO.


----------



## downeast450

Tundra Down Riding out Sandy with friends in Northeast Harbor, Maine.










The Admiral Eastern Way, Mount Desert Island, Maine










Eastern Way and Western Way from Day Mountain waiting to launch.










One of our other double enders winning its class in the 25th Blackburn Challenge 20 mile open ocean race finishing in Gloucester, MA. Blackburn would have done it somehow with no fingers. He was amazing.










Headed home after dinner on Ilsford, Maine.










Down


----------



## Livia

Our last swim at our haul out facility (French Polynesia) before leaving our boat on the hard for a few months and flying back to the frozen PNW.


----------



## PCP

Where Brittany meets Normandy: This is the only time I really wish I had an OVNI. It should be just wonderful to stay there on the sand, sheltered by the old monastery, after the tourism crowd went away, and truly enjoy the magic of this old sacred place.


----------



## smurphny

Current "avatar" painted from this one sailing in through the Race on a beautiful day. Alright, how do you guys get those nice big pictures on the website. All I can seem to get are these thumbnails.


----------



## PCP

smurphny said:


> Current "avatar" painted from this one sailing in through the Race on a beautiful day. Alright, how do you guys get those nice big pictures on the website. All I can seem to get are these thumbnails.


You have to post the picture on an outside site (I use photobucket) and then post the link of the photo here. Till a limit it is free. you can go to my post, quote it and see the link on the picture from an account on photobucket.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Faster

PCP said:


> You have to post the picture on an outside site (I use photobucket) and then post the link of the photo here. Till a limit it is free. you can go to my post, quote it and see the link on the picture from an account on photobucket.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


To clarify.. using Photobucket.com be sure to copy and paste the IMG CODE linking option, otherwise just a link will show in the post. You can also choose a 'auto resize' setting for posting, saves having to play around with your image sizes before posting.

One other thing.. I believe images loaded using SN's methods are only visible to logged-in members.. using Photobucket allows lurkers to see the images as well.


----------



## smurphny

Thanks. Will try the Photobucket site.


----------



## jrd22

Downeast- nice pics. Blackburn would have just had someone lash his stumps to the oars and started rowing.


----------



## downeast450

Thanks jrd22,

It is almost incomprehensible that Blackburn did several solo transatlantic crossings in small boats, wrapping the sheets around his waist, leaning back against the line pressing his arm against it to sheet it in! An amazing story.  He sailed out of Gloucester. They celebrate him with a small human powered boat regatta every year. 400 or so boats paddle and row the 20 miles around Cape Anne and raise their glasses in his honor at the finish party. It is on our annual to do list.

Gloucester is a worthy destination.

Down


----------



## SloopJonB

downeast450 said:


> Thanks jrd22,
> 
> It is almost incomprehensible that Blackburn did several solo transatlantic crossings in small boats, wrapping the sheets around his waist, leaning back against the line pressing his arm against it to sheet it in! An amazing story. He sailed out of Gloucester. They celebrate him with a small human powered boat regatta every year. 400 or so boats paddle and row the 20 miles around Cape Anne and raise their glasses in his honor at the finish party. It is on our annual to do list.
> 
> Gloucester is a worthy destination. Down


Stories like Blackburn, the crews of square riggers rounding the Horn, Grand Banks fishermen etc. always make me wonder how they didn't die in wholesale lots from hypothermia.

Just imagine running up & down the rigging BAREFOOT in one of those ships rounding the Horn in winter.  They never got dry, they never got warm - how did they avoid it? Hypothermia is no respecter of "toughness" - I've witnessed many Iron Man competitors get hypothermic after a short time in 70 degree lake water and those people are physically about as tough as it gets.

Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Faster

SloopJonB said:


> Is there a doctor in the house?


There were doctors on board... their most used tool was a bone saw!!

.... but Paulo's going to give us all hell for 'too much chit-chat'


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> There were doctors on board... their most used tool was a bone saw!!
> 
> .... but Paulo's going to give us all hell for 'too much chit-chat'


No, but I am a bit surprised nobody had asked what was that magic place. Did you have understood so quickly? I mean the last photos and this one?










Or you just have read the name on the address of the photo?


----------



## downeast450

PCP

Spectacular building and setting. Structures like this will never be built again. Thanks for sharing.

Down


----------



## Zanshin

Here are two of my favorite pictures. The first was taken from the beach at Nevis and shows the old Zanshin and a befriended yacht called "Arita". I didn't realize that the pelican was in the picture until later on when I downloaded it from the camera to the PC.



The next is taken from the hill above Gustavia just below the lighthouse on St. Barths, looking down onto the outer harbour.


----------



## downeast450

The Admiral's second favorite island. She is looking for monkeys and spotted a fat one.
Juara Beach - Pulau Tioman Malaysia









Gunung Nenek Semukut (Twin Peaks) at Kompong Mokut - Pulau Tioman Malaysia









Down


----------



## hillenme

sunset in monroe harbor, chicago










bareboating in st. vincent and the grenadines










sweet home, chicago


----------



## PCP

downeast450 said:


> PCP
> 
> Spectacular building and setting. Structures like this will never be built again. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Down


Down, for the ones that don't know or did not identify that magic place it is Mont Saint Michelle, a place that "must" be visited if you go to France and if you can book a room inside the walls to be able to enjoy the place when the tourist crown is gone. Best time to visit is Spring, out of Easter time:

*"The island has held strategic fortifications since ancient times, and since the 8th century AD been the seat of the monastery from which it draws its name. The Mont-Saint-Michel and its bay are part of the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites....

Mont-Saint-Michel was used in the 6th and 7th centuries as an Armorican stronghold of Gallo-Roman culture and power, until it was ransacked by the Franks, thus ending the trans-channel culture that had stood since the departure of the Romans in AD 460.

Before the construction of the first monastic establishment in the 8th century, the island was called "monte tombe". According to legend, the Archangel Michael appeared to St. Aubert, bishop of Avranches, in 708 and instructed him to build a church on the rocky islet. Aubert repeatedly ignored the angel's instruction, until Michael burned a hole in the bishop's skull with his finger....

The mount gained strategic significance in 933 when William "Long Sword", William I, Duke of Normandy, annexed the Cotentin Peninsula, definitively placing the mount in Normandy. It is depicted in the Bayeux Tapestry which commemorates the 1066 Norman conquest of England. Harold, Earl of Wessex is pictured on the tapestry rescuing two Norman knights from the quicksand in the tidal flats during a battle with Conan II, Duke of Brittany. Norman Ducal patronage financed the spectacular Norman architecture of the abbey in subsequent centuries.

In 1067, the monastery of Mont-Saint-Michel gave its support to duke William of Normandy in his claim to the throne of England. It was rewarded with properties and grounds on the English side of the Channe...

During the Hundred Years' War, the English made repeated assaults on the island, but were unable to seize it due to the abbey's improved fortifications. Les Michelettes - two wrought-iron bombards left by the English in their failed 1423-24 siege of Mont-Saint-Michel - are still displayed near the outer defense wall...."
*
Mont Saint-Michel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sorry about the long quote but I find its history fantastic and part of the site magic.

These two photos give a better overall image of the place but a good image is an aerial one. If you don't know the place I suggest you have a look at those aerial photos on Google images The last one it is not mine, In took it from Wikipedia and will give you an idea.




























..


----------



## sailortjk1

hillenme said:


> sunset in monroe harbor, chicago
> 
> sweet home, chicago


Nice Hillenme.

We started sailing out of Monroe in the late '70's.
I now keep our boat on the "Other" side of the lake in Holland Michigan.
Still have a lot of friends in Monroe and still get back there a lot. Sail the Beers Can's on Wednesday Nights as it looks like you do the same.


----------



## kwaltersmi

An amazingly quiet night, dreaming of sailing the lunar seas...


----------



## Bilgewater

Heading home for Christmas, Skookumchuck Rapids...not so skookum. Christmas day.


----------



## LeMerovingian

*I must say I envy this thread and all of your lives so much that I feel in consequence I will be reincarnated to a cockroach with average life expectancy!*

*I leave with;*

* May the wind always be at your back and the sun upon your face*


----------



## LeMerovingian

*Is there a Starbucks at this Mont-Saint-Michel?*


----------



## PCP

Not a chance, but the main street is quite busy.

Here you have more information:

Site officiel de l'office de tourisme du mont saint michel - Home page

and some pictures of the main street:


----------



## LeMerovingian

English signage so it must be a popular destination despite it's size thanks old timer, what type of rig are you sailing?and I thought Monaco was small...,


----------



## PCP

LeMerovingian said:


> English signage so it must be a popular destination despite it's size thanks old timer, what type of rig are you sailing? I thought Monaco was small...,


Maybe old timer, but not an old rig


----------



## sailortjk1

A series of photos motoring in fog under the "Mighty Mac."
FYI, The Mackinaw Bridge is the longest suspension bridge in North America.


----------



## LeMerovingian

Man does seem to to build the grandest things but I still won't cross on that if my life depended on it. In fact in the event my life would be in danger and I had to cross, I'd swim. Is this the one that was built by a a pair of famed tycoons? Can't recall there names?


----------



## sailortjk1

LeMerovingian said:


> Man does seem to to build the grandest things but I still won't cross on that if my life depended on it. In fact in the event my life would be in danger and I had to cross, I'd swim. Is this the one that was built by a a pair of famed tycoons? Can't recall there names?


Don't think it was Tycoons, but I can tell you from anchor to anchor it is 5 miles long.






It is very impressive and yes massive. It is one of those strange sights when sailing, you see the bridge and start thinking "We are almost there." Than you look at the GPS or chart and realize, "We are over 30 miles away!"


----------



## RocketScience

Sunrise, coffee and Bailey's, and a hammock...


----------



## Serendipitous

> It is very impressive and yes massive. It is one of those strange sights when sailing, you see the bridge and start thinking "We are almost there." Than you look at the GPS or chart and realize, "We are over 30 miles away!"


We had the same thing when we passed at it this summer. Saw it coming up at 10:30 at night and didn't pass under until 4:30 am. Very trippy in the dark with the reflectors under the bridge guiding you in like an airstrip.

Here's after we passed under and had to circle for a few hours until there was enough light to go into Mackinac Island.


----------



## obelisk

Deepwater Cove, Cape Brett, Bay of Islands, NZ Jan. 2013


----------



## PCP

Jesus, January of 2013? You are having fun while we are waiting for the summer

Nice going. Send more, make us envy.

Cheers 

Paulo


----------



## obelisk

A nice, quiet moment of reflection.

Niue July 2012


----------



## PCP

Cape Palimuro, Italy, Tyrrhenian Sea.


----------



## Faster

Tucked into a sheltered nook, stern tied, warm water.....


----------



## obelisk

Taveuni, Fiji September 2012


----------



## obelisk

Sunset at Ahu Tongariki, Easter Island, February, 2012


----------



## PCP

That last photo has a religious, almost magic atmosphere. I hope you don't mind if I try to intensify that, like this:










Regards

Paulo


----------



## Zanshin

Here's one that I took last night during sunset at Grand Case in St. Martin:


----------



## obelisk

> That last photo has a religious, almost magic atmosphere. I hope you don't mind if I try to intensify that, like this:


pcp,

no problem. though the island has a marked tourist presence, at the ahu on Rapa Nui, you still feel as if you are in the presence of generations gone by.


----------



## PCP

Zanshin said:


> Here's one that I took last night during sunset at Grand Case in St. Martin:


Great shot. It was taken with a big angular? What lens have you used?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Zanshin

Paulo - this photo was actually 2 distinct photos and then I used the panorama mode of Adobe Elements to stitch them together. I use a polarizing filter, so getting wide-angle shots like this wouldn't work out. Most of the image comes from one photo; here's the single image ( photo metadata 18:31:17 NIKON D7000 with a "18.0-200.0 mm f/3.5-5.6" lens. [f/3.8, 1/10s] ISO 100 Focus 7.94m)


----------



## PCP

Zanshin said:


> Paulo - this photo was actually 2 distinct photos and then I used the panorama mode of Adobe Elements to stitch them together. I use a polarizing filter, so getting wide-angle shots like this wouldn't work out. Most of the image comes from one photo; here's the single image ( photo metadata 18:31:17 NIKON D7000 with a "18.0-200.0 mm f/3.5-5.6" lens. [f/3.8, 1/10s] ISO 100 Focus 7.94m)


That is already a great photo, I mean your photo, this one:










I use also a program to stitch photos. what makes me confused was the curved horizon that seemed typical of a big angular...but the boat didn't not show any distortion.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## PCP

After that great sunset, my best sunset of 2012. Late September, somewhere along the Tyrrhenian Italian coast:


----------



## PCP

and now that the new season is almost there and I have finished planning, this will be my first stop, the Island of Ponza. I hope this year the wind will allow me to anchor on the other side that is even more beautiful. If so, a photo is promised





Passing Capri:



And anchoring in Baia. the photo is alright but the place is a disillusion. The natural setting is magnificent but completely spoiled by bad architecture...and in huge number. It seems that it is only nice under water and you need a permit to dive there

*Baiae (in modern Italian Baia), a frazione of the comune of Bacoli in the Campania region of Italy, was a Roman seaside resort on the Bay of Naples. It was said to have been named after Baius, who was supposedly buried there. Baiae was for several hundred years a fashionable resort, especially towards the end of the Roman Republic. Baiae was even more popular than Pompeii, Herculaneum, and Capri with the super-rich, notorious for the hedonistic temptations on offer, and for rumours of scandal and corruption. Baiae was an integral part of Portus Julius, home port of the western Imperial Fleet of ancient Rome.....

The topographical wonders of Baiae, along with the help of Roman engineers, made the city a perfect candidate for a resort for the ultra wealthy. Many elaborate villas were built in Baiae, including those of Julius Caesar and Nero. In fact, a large part of the town became imperial property under Augustus and later emperors-it was often a getaway for the elite with its large swimming pools and its domed casino. It was at his villa near Baiae that the Emperor Hadrian died in AD 138.

Baiae was sacked by Muslim raiders in the 8th century AD and was deserted because of malaria by 1500. Because of coastal subsidence most of Baiae is now under water in the Bay of Naples, largely due to local volcanic activity.*

Wikipedia


----------



## Ferretchaser

A mid atlantik passenger for 4 days










Syncronised swimming


----------



## Serendipitous

Watching squalls pass by on West Bay, George Town, Grand Cayman Island


----------



## Serendipitous

Swimming with the stingrays, Grand Cayman Island


----------



## PCP

*Charlestown, Cornwall*

*"Charlestown grew out of a small fishing village called West Polmear (also West Porthmear). Prior to the building of the harbour trading vessels landed and loaded on the beach. It was developed in the Georgian era (specifically from 1790 when work on building an outer quay began to 1799 when the first dock gates were erected) as a new town, and named after local landowner Charles Rashleigh who had a hand in its design. In 1799 the locals asked his permission to rename the place Charles's Town which in turn became Charlestown. The works were to the plans of John Smeaton. It was built to facilitate the transport of copper from nearby mines but its main function became the export of china clay from the region's quarries and, to a limited extent, still serves that purpose today".*

wikipedia


----------



## MedSailor

What can I say, it doesn't get any better than this. (skipper at 10.5 months old) 










MedSailor


----------



## Squidd

Finally got out to the caves in the Apostles...


----------



## PCP

Yes, it is still possible to be the only sailing boat on a very Greek very nice anchorage in July.

Kerkira, west Coast 2013.


----------



## PCP

I need some help here. This thread is not a pleasure anymore...the photos, all of them turned pale, low definition and uninteresting. No more fun to post nice photos to see them in a horrible way.

I thought that if photos were hosted and linked from an outside provider, like photobucket, there would not be a problem with space in sailnet and we could have nice photos. Am I wrong?

Why all the photos, even the old ones turned low definition? Or they are as they always were and it is my internet connection that is a slow one and the PC just shows them with low def?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## MarkSF

They all look OK on this computer.


----------



## SloopJonB

Ditto - they look like dreams on mine.


----------



## paul323

PCP said:


> I need some help here. This thread is not a pleasure anymore...


paulo, I think it is your PC. Go back a page - if those sunsets are not the most glorious, vibrant orange, you are really missing something....


----------



## MedSailor

PCP said:


> I need some help here. This thread is not a pleasure anymore...the photos, all of them turned pale, low definition and uninteresting. No more fun to post nice photos to see them in a horrible way.
> 
> Paulo


They are such high definition that I can zoom in on your boat's window and see the naked person on the settee.

It's your connection. Feel free to come over and view them at my place any time. (open invitation) 

MedSailor


----------



## PCP

Thanks guys. I have a new laptop and it seems it is a smart one. As for sure I have a slow internet connection, a mobile one in Greece the laptop automatically present pictures at very low resolution to allow a decent speed.

Thanks to all again.

And since they look good, some more, from the homeland of Archimedes, Siracusa.

Lovely town, great anchorage, great wine and food.


----------



## MedSailor

Wow, those pictures look a lot like Bratislava. 

MedSailor


----------



## Fau

These pictures are awesome!!


----------



## AlaskaMC

Here is my picture perfect moments from this weekend. I was out all day with the family sailing on our new boat in the rain and my wife had to go home for some studying. I decided to stay the night on the boat and do some fishing. I hadn't singlehanded yet and just planned to motor to my favorite anchorage and hang out. But, after fishing and not catching anything, I really didn't want to hear the motor, so I raised sails and sailed off my anchor for the first time. As a reward I was given an unbelievable evening of sights.

First a sunset to the north as the storm cleared.




And then I turn around and this is what I see the to the south...


What an evening. This was the view as I sailed to my spot for the night. Then to top it all off, as I was sitting with a glass of wine in the cockpit, the nearby town had a fireworks display! Didn't get a picture of that but what a great evening.


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Crew discussing water shortage








Eye in the sky








Our escorts








Home again


----------



## PCP

Corsica:

Cabo Rosso



Porto Conte





Girolata





L'Ile Rousse


----------



## PCP

*Sardinia*

and from the next Island:

Azinara



Tramariglio



Cala Capecciolo




Marmorata - Punta Falcone



Isla di Figarolo



Porto Flavia



.....

Come on guys, were are those nice pictures of the last season?


----------



## Faster

*Re: Sardinia*



PCP said:


> Come on guys, were are those nice pictures of the last season?


In case you missed it Paulo, have a look-see

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/102923-beyond-desolation-last.html


----------



## PCP

*Re: Sardinia*



Faster said:


> In case you missed it Paulo, have a look-see
> 
> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/102923-beyond-desolation-last.html


Yes, I miss that. Lovely places (and very nice photos)...but they look quite cold for a southern man. What is the water temperature?

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Faster

*Re: Sardinia*



PCP said:


> Yes, I miss that. Lovely places (and very nice photos)...but they look quite cold for a southern man. What is the water temperature?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paulo


Depending on location, anywhere between 51/53 F to 74/5 F (10C to 24C) If you look at GE you'll see that Vancouver island forms a huge 'breakwater' on the coast. Tides flood in around both top and bottom, therefore the water in the middle more or less 'stays put' and gets well warmed by the summer sun. This is a large part of the appeal of Desolation Sound.

North of the tidal rapids the water temp drops dramatically, to the point that the cabin is often colder below than the outside temp in the morning... but the scenery is more dramatic, and normally it's less crowded (not seemingly so this past summer)


----------



## PCP

I like those two so much that I hope you don't mind that I re-post them here (photos by Faster):


----------



## PCP

*Corinth Channel 2013*


----------



## PCP

Sun rising on Corinth Golf





Passing the big bridge over the Golf


----------



## Plumbean

Just read this from the beginning. Makes me jealous all of the beautiful places some of you are sailing in! Here are few special ones for me:

First is my father. Probably the last multi-day trip I will ever sail with him, which is sad to me. He taught me how to sail as a kid and we did many passages together, with others and also double-handed. The hardest was a fall passage from Eastern Nova Scotia to Nantucket that had 5 straight days of gale force winds straight out of Nantucket. He was always a great captain/mate. This is on the delivery trip taking my new-to-me boat home. Heading south towards Newport.










This next pic is of my two boys during a short cruise this past summer. Location is Oyster Bay on Long Island.


----------



## Faster

Great to see kids having fun this way.. and no Iphones/gameboys in sight!

We were lucky to spend several days this summer with our son and his family, also sailors with their own boat. Early one beautiful morning we received a visit from our granddaughter.. her first 'solo' kayak!



She spent hours in the water.



And when you're in a place a gorgeous as this....



Everyone wants to play in the sand!


----------



## flyingwelshman

A few 'moments' from this summer:

Racing (and beating) my friend into Penetanguishene (photo from Sophie):










Our friends on Cormarant 2 at Wingfield Basin after a great crossing from Hope Island:










Speaking of 'great crossing from Hope Island': Sea Dragon on a close reach in 27 kn winds. My first crossing completed under sail. 50 nm / about 9 hours (Photo taken from Cormarant 2):










Dinner of freshly-caught trout stuffed with shallots and tomatoes, served with fresh-shucked peas. At Three-finger Bay:










A slightly Photoshopped (only very slightly!) picture of my brother aboard Sea Dragon in Baie Fine:


----------



## bljones

The last group sail for the lost boys this season:


----------



## bljones

That moment when new crew is digging it. Alistair and Sam had never sailed together, and never sailed a small pokey keelboat, and they sailed like rockstars in a gusty, choppy day when we were the only boat out there.


----------



## bigdogandy

A gorgeous day on the Banana River yesterday.....sunny, warm, a light breeze and four good old boats out dinkin' around. Two buddies with Westail 32's, a nice Bristol 32, and my old Endeavour. I almost posted these in the "how often do you visit your boat in the winter" thread but decided not to be that guy.

Sailing in at the end of the day I had a lazy run down the barge canal on the way to the marina....the wind was dying and boat speed dropped to less than a knot for the last 30 minutes or so, but with the boat just ghosting along I saw a couple of manatees and a pair of dolphin making their way out into the river. I kept the sails up until all of the wind died and sat there in the cockpit taking it all in for a bit.....nothing like that no worries / no hurries feeling!


----------



## Markwesti

Just subscribing . I like this thread .


----------



## PCP

Markwesti said:


> Just subscribing . I like this thread .


For subscribing you have to post photos

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Markwesti

Two weeks in the yard . Going home .


----------



## Faster

Markwesti said:


> Two weeks in the yard . Going home .


Always a good day!!

Way to go with posting the pic


----------



## Markwesti

Thanks Ron , I love this website .


----------



## PCP

*Somewhere in the Ionian this summer,*

Saing nicely downwind with a big moon shining above on an almost flat sea. Only the ones that did not experienced that don't know the magic I am talking about. Stayed all night on watch. My wife prefers to sleep but she does not know what she misses, or maybe that just me that finds that special.


----------



## Faster

*Re: Somewhere in the Ionian this summer,*



PCP said:


> Sailng nicely downwind with a big moon shining above on an almost flat sea. Only the ones that did not experienced that don't know the magic I am talking about. Stayed all night on watch. My wife prefers to sleep but she does not know what she misses, or maybe that just me that finds that special.


.. and going so fast the pictures are out of focus  

I had a magical moment one night, with a big fat orange full moon setting dead ahead as the sun rose behind us.. crystal clear early March night.. very special. Unfortunately the pictures didn't do it justice..


----------



## ltgoshen

Skeeter hawk 
Got to love this guy.


----------



## PCP

*Re: Somewhere in the Ionian this summer,*



Faster said:


> .. and going so fast the pictures are out of focus
> 
> I had a magical moment one night, with a big fat orange full moon setting dead ahead as the sun rose behind us.. crystal clear early March night.. very special. Unfortunately the pictures didn't do it justice..


I knew that I could not take a decent picture but the moment was so magical that even so I tried. They are not out of focus but shaken. The exposition time was too big and yes the boat was going fast and smooth.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## bristol299bob

beautiful sailing in early november


----------



## SloopJonB

ltgoshen said:


> Skeeter hawk
> Got to love this guy.


I dunno - is that a stinger on his tail?


----------



## CaptainForce




----------



## T37Chef

With my kids


----------



## Kalina-Lona

Well that's the first time seeing these photos and I want to say thanks for posting. As someone new to sailing, what all these photo's do is reinforce the desire to be part of this community. There are some pretty talented folks here with cameras, they look professional, thanks!


----------



## SloopJonB

T37Chef said:


> With my kids


Beautiful children.

Just wait till you're a grampa.


----------



## Squidd

Enough of those mountaintop looking down pictures....


----------



## PCP

Hi Slap, let me repost that photo for you:


----------



## T37SOLARE

Nothing better than enjoying a quiet anchorage with the family. (Rhode River, 10/2012)


----------



## PCP

*Ponza 2014*

The Island of Ponza stays at a sailing day from Rome and is one of my favorites with lots of places to anchor on both sides, giving shelter to all winds.

I have already posted last year some pictures of the North side of the Island, now the South side, where the town is. Yes, I know, that's a lot of pictures but I had trouble to chose them. That's a very beautiful place and I have lots of nice pictures, those and much more.


----------



## Faster

We were visiting some friends over the holidays, they are in the process of building a waterfront home on a secluded bay on the Sunshine Coast.

A few hours after we arrived a late afternoon mist rolled in.. pretty special moment..


----------



## PCP

Great photos!!! Magic light


----------



## bigdogandy

I need a "Wow!" button......Like and thanks just don't cut it for these last two posts....gorgeous settings so artfully captured! Thanks, Like, and wow!


----------



## SloopJonB

Faster said:


> We were visiting some friends over the holidays, they are in the process of building a waterfront home on a secluded bay on the Sunshine Coast.
> 
> A few hours after we arrived a late afternoon mist rolled in.. pretty special moment..


Pender Harbour?


----------



## Faster

SloopJonB said:


> Pender Harbour?


Yes.... and No.... 

Gunboat Bay past the narrows.


----------



## obelisk

i didn't really know where to post this one but it made me laugh and this thread seemed appropriate. from Bayswater Marina message board in auckland:


----------



## DrB

*Not as cool as a lot of these pictures or in a exotic location*

Galapagos Islands, just south of the equator.










Just east of Graves Lighthouse, Boston, MA










Sunset just off Marblehead, MA (Beringer Bowl Race)


----------



## rbyham

While I enjoy the nature shots, the best ones for me always shot at least some part of a sailboat


----------



## PCP

*Vulcano - June 2013*


----------



## Ferretchaser




----------



## PCP

Nice! This one was taken few days ago on your voyage to South?

Fair winds to you and nice landscapes for your eyes.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Ferretchaser

Yep I took that 3 days ago at the entrance to the Pungo canal on the Alligator river side of it.


----------



## Markwesti

Catalina stay done , going home with escort .


----------



## capt vimes

PCP - i was also in june around vulcano... Second week of june actually...

you surely recognize this island in the background... 




at that particular day we had a nice breeze on the beam and the sailing was just fantastic...


----------



## PCP

You mean, this one? The one that smokes and spit fire?


----------



## randyrhines

beautiful pics thank you all for sharing!


----------



## randyrhines

*Re: Somewhere in the Ionian this summer,*



PCP said:


> Saing nicely downwind with a big moon shining above on an almost flat sea. Only the ones that did not experienced that don't know the magic I am talking about. Stayed all night on watch. My wife prefers to sleep but she does not know what she misses, or maybe that just me that finds that special.


 Absolutly sureal!


----------



## capt vimes

PCP said:


> You mean, this one? The one that smokes and spit fire?


noooo - it is even featured on your images... edit: no, the one in your images is filiculi, right?
salina - that short vid was taken when we sailed past lipari and vulcano


----------



## PCP

*Stromboli*

I have been on anchor on Vulcano and on Salina but that one is not Filicudi. Filicudi is the one that appears some posts back in some sunsets, this one is a bit more far away: Stromboli, the vulcan that is still active.

The Island is beautiful but there is only one place where you can anchor (the rest is too deep) and if the wind is not right (and it was not) you have to stay on a lousy buoy (on a place with little protection) and pay 35 euros for tyhe privilege.


----------



## capt vimes

paulo - been there, done that... on the 12th-13th of june actually 
we wanted to go up, but it was cloudy and we arrived at stromboli pretty late, so we abandoned the idea...
a swiss boat was moored very close to us and although we both had all fenders out, crashed with its anchor into our pushpit during the night... luckily no damage done, but could have resulted in some serious havoc... 

we past stromboli the other night on our way to salina and had the pleasure to see one of the bigger eruptions... that is an impressive sight when this mountain spits red, hot, molten stone a couple of hundreds of meter up into the nightsky...


----------



## PCP

capt vimes said:


> ...
> we past stromboli the other night on our way to salina and had the pleasure to see one of the bigger eruptions... that is an impressive sight when this mountain spits red, hot, molten stone a couple of hundreds of meter up into the nightsky...


That time I had not luck with the eruptions but some months later coming back from Greece to Fumicino (Rome) I had the pleasure to see it like a malignant red eye glowing in the night.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## weinie

*my computer wallpaper today... LI Sound 2013*


----------



## christyleigh

And for the Mellow Side of Sailing..................


----------



## PCP

*Vulcano*

Some more pictures of a nice Island with a great anchorage:









Peter's boat. He is a member of this forum and gave me a big help regarding my accident here, offering himself as a witness.


----------



## Group9

On a great beam reach, watching my daughter grin from ear to ear.


----------



## robelz

Leaving Amsterdam early...

PS: It is from Facebook, can everyone see it?


----------



## PCP

Ye, it works


----------



## Faster

An amazing morning on the Beach this week near Tofino BC....


----------



## PCP

It is supposed you to have bad weather on Canada

I am happy for you (and the pictures are beautiful). I think often in you guys that live the winter in the boat. This year has been very bad here (and on the Atlantic European coast). Huge 15m waves have been causing havoc in all coast destroying houses, restaurants and even railroads.

When nature is angry and huge waves hit the coast Portuguese sailors seat at the fireplace and this has been an incredibly bad year for Fishermen. Some foreigners don't take it too seriously and two days ago this 64ft aluminium Polish yacht was thrown to the coast, happily to a beach and happily they all got away alive (they were rescued previously). It was on the South coast that is not half has bad as the west coast.




Be careful out there, stay well and safe


----------



## SloopJonB

Faster said:


> An amazing morning on the Beach this week near Tofino BC....


Hope you weren't over there for storm watching.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Perfect, but not for sailing (This was from a winter walk with my daughters a couple of weekends ago):


----------



## Faster

SloopJonB said:


> Hope you weren't over there for storm watching.


With that stationary high not much in the way of storms.. good easterly on the Strait on the ferry home, though!

Not complaining, three days in Tofino with no rain - that's OK...


----------



## capta

Our friends got a good shot of Skipping Stone sailing in the lee of Martinique, 1-22-14 . A great day; one tack from Rodney Bay, St. Lucia to the anchorage in Fort de France, Martinique. One doesn't often get that!


----------



## Faster

capta said:


> Our friends got a good shot of Skipping Stone sailing in the lee of Martinique, 1-22-14 . A great day; one tack from Rodney Bay, St. Lucia to the anchorage in Fort de France, Martinique. One doesn't often get that!


.. and it's always a treat to get a good picture of your own boat under sail!


----------



## PCP

*Siracusa, Sicily:*

Great natural port, great town


----------



## T37Chef

awesome pics PCP


----------



## PCP

T37Chef said:


> awesome pics PCP


Thanks Chef

Regards

Paulo


----------



## SecondWindNC

This is from last summer, during a casual regatta that's a fundraiser for our local youth sailing program. Took a couple buddies along as crew, had beautiful weather and great wind for the race, and just an all-around fun day.


----------



## Wulf

Thank you all for the awesome pictures and moments away. I stumbled across the thread this morning and have been glued to it...3 coffees now).  We take possession of Sea Bear, our new (to us) Union 36 next week and cannot wait to begin our own Desolation Sound adventures.


----------



## Faster

A few more snippets from our recent West Coast road trip..



It's February, just below freezing, and there are surfers out here! (Look closely)



Another 'group hug' shot...


----------



## Multihullgirl

we need a little multihull and Southeast US love up in here!

BOUDICCA, my last boat. This is in the Destin Pass, Florida during the Round the Island race. We're just setting her chute. I do miss her so:









Dragonfly matching her colors. We were anchored at Bird Key, near Tampa Florida









Sunset, the same night as the dragonfly:









Communing with manatees, Sister Creek (near Boot Key), Florida









Bringing the 'new' Catana home. Sunrise near Virginia Key (Miami, Florida):


----------



## Multihullgirl

Louchin' up absinthe, Boot Key Harbor, Florida:









Racing in the channel south of the Navy base, Pensacola, Florida:









August the Kewl Baby (little girl in manatee pic) on her first cruise on Miz B:









Sunset, Cat Island, Mississippi


----------



## bljones

Wedenesday Night, downwind


----------



## bljones

Sunset, early October:


----------



## PCP

*Scilla*

I am grateful to an Italia member that pointed it to me on the interesting boat thread. It is a lovely town at the enter of Messina strait.

You can stay at anchor in front of the beach, I mean, in front of the rocks because in Italia the police doesn't allow you to stay in front of a beach or on a paid buoy on the other side of the town (there the bottom is rock). Not very comfortable (strong currents) but enough for settled weather if you don't mind to rock a little at night.

The place is famous and known since antiquity:
..
The promontory is well described by *Strabo* as a projecting rocky headland, jutting out boldly into the sea, and united to the mainland by a narrow neck or isthmus, so as to form two small but well sheltered bays, one on each side. There can be no doubt that this rocky promontory was the one which became the subject of so many fables, and which was represented by *Homer and other poets as the abode of the monster Scylla*.

At a later period Anaxilas, the despot of Rhegium, being struck with the natural strength of the position, fortified the rock, and established a naval station there, for the purpose of checking the incursions of the Tyrrhenian pirates. In consequence of this a small town grew up on the spot; and hence *Pliny* speaks of an oppidum Scyllaeum; but it was probably always a small place, and other writers speak only of the promontory. At the present day the rock is still occupied by a fort...

Wiki


----------



## Markwesti

Good morning, Catalina's Isthmus Cove .


----------



## PCP

*Taormina, Sicily 2013.*

Very good anchorage. You can leave the boat but you better take a bus to Taormina, just on top of the hill, because it is a BIG hill.

Famous place:

*... The theory that Tauromenion was founded by colonists from Naxos is confirmed by Strabo and other ancient writers.
...
Tauromenium again played a conspicuous part during the wars of Sextus Pompeius in Sicily, and, from its strength as a fortress, was one of the principal points of the position which he took up in 36 BC, for defense against Octavian. It became the scene also of a sea-fight between a part of the fleet of Octavian, commanded by the triumvir in person, and that of Pompeius, which terminated in the defeat and almost total destruction of the former...*

Wiki

And a very beautiful place too. Pity that I arrived too late to visit the Greek theater that it is magnificent (look for photos on the google).

Taormina is a kind of hot spot in Sicily were everybody seems to come in for the night. Beautiful girls and ladies everywhere and all dressed up like going to a party: the city looks like a party


----------



## Group9

You notice that none of these perfect moment pictures, are from when we are at work.


----------



## SloopJonB

*Re: Taormina, Sicily 2013.*



PCP said:


> Taormina is a kind of hot spot in Sicily were everybody seems to come in for the night. Beautiful girls and ladies everywhere and all dressed up like going to a party: the city looks like a party


Nobody goes there anymore - it's too crowded.


----------



## fountainpenfan

Great shots everyone


----------



## TomMaine

Day breaks in Cabot Cove on Northhaven Island, in Penobscot Bay, on the endless coast of Maine.


----------



## PCP

Congratulations. That is a great photo!


----------



## PCP

*Re: Taormina, Sicily 2013.*



SloopJonB said:


> Nobody goes there anymore - it's too crowded.


Yes, but I kind of like the way nice ladies look at me on that crowd. I had only noticed after having taken the photos. Very nice the Italian Ladies, well, to be fair also very nice guys. Italians are really nice people.





Also lots of nice places to take a break too (we have a nice dinner here):





Saying that I am not a big fan of crowds but from time to time and given the solitude we have on the sailboat, it is nice, specially if it is a nice crowd


----------



## Multihullgirl

Sunrise, offshore in the Gulf of Mexico:


----------



## T37Chef

WOW, just wow!



TomMaine said:


> Day breaks in Cabot Cove on Northhaven Island, in Penobscot Bay, on the endless coast of Maine.


----------



## rbyham

T37Chef said:


> WOW, just wow!


 beautiful but pictures like these really mess me up as I try to remember that perfect is the enemy of good as I do my own refit...


----------



## obelisk

is that a Herreshoff 16? Beautiful!


----------



## Dharmabum

Port Clyde Maine on (to me) a perfect Maine morning.


----------



## PCP

Dharmabum said:


> Port Clyde Maine on (to me) a perfect Maine morning.
> View attachment 20882


You have strange tastes (perfect morning) I hope you have a radar

regards

Paulo


----------



## Dharmabum

Ha, radar yes. The reality is any day sailing in Maine is a good day.


----------



## PCP

*Soverato*

On the boot of Italy: Calabria, Soverato.

Nice place, not expensive, the only boat around. On the North of Italy even in Rome they would not say nice things about the South, about Calabria. Mafia and all (yes they have problems with it). What I can say is that it was there that I found the friendliest people in Italy.


----------



## MIsailor

Beautiful Summer day sailing on Northern Lake Michigan.


----------



## MIsailor

Here's another one. Manitou Passage. Northern Lake Michigan.


----------



## obelisk

Last night


















This morning


----------



## Markwesti

Awesome .


----------



## PCP

*Kerkira, Ionian Greece*

Ormos Liopádes


----------



## adriano.plotzki

What a beautiful place!


----------



## obelisk

Clearing after an early Easter morning squall, Auckland.

Something tells me that the owners of S/Y Erica XII already found the pot 'o gold at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## minnow1193

It's not easter till tomorrow. Lol. :sly:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## socal c25




----------



## obelisk

minnow1193 said:


> It's not easter till tomorrow. Lol. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I live in the future


----------



## Ferretchaser

A couple of weeks back


----------



## KIVALO

Tonight on the Shark River in NJ


----------



## PCP

Lindos, Rhodes, too good to be true (more photos on my blog)


----------



## SecondWindNC

Back in May we took my daughter and a friend out sailing for the first time. Perfect day.


----------



## T37Chef

In the Great Salt Pond, Block Island RI...after a great dinner and a "few" glasses of wine


----------



## MedSailor

T37Chef said:


> In the Great Salt Pond, Block Island RI...after a great dinner and a "few" glasses of wine


T-37, you can take me sailing anytime! 

MedSailor


----------



## T37Chef

if youre ever on the right coast give me a shout


----------



## asdf38

Boston, Ma



















Off Provincetown


----------



## copacabana

Enjoying a weekend of sailing along the wild coast of São Paulo... and it's winter here! I'm rowing back to the boat after a hike on Ilha Anchieta, Ubatuba. A perfect moment ...


----------



## Halcyon1

On delivery across the Med:










Thames Estuary:










Some Dolphins off the Portuguese Coast:










Pete


----------



## tschmidty

One of my favorites from sailing Lake Murray in Columbia, SC.


----------



## chrissailorman

Moments to remember


----------



## chrissailorman

So..where are they?


----------



## chrissailorman

Think I figured it out!


----------



## chrissailorman

Guess I didn't!


----------



## donjuanluis

When the weekend comes to the end is not a perfect moment, but I like the picture


----------



## donjuanluis

a perfect moment when you sail in winter with warm sun and fair wind..


----------



## Faster

A tranquil morning in Jervis Inlet, Hardy Island



And similar to DJL's above, a nice morning breeze on the beam, rhumbline heading, better than motoring speeds, the only downer is it's our final crossing to home after 6 weeks afloat...


----------



## donjuanluis

First time in my life I see a horseshoe cloud. You will have to zoom the picture an look a the upper left side of the sun.


----------



## christian.hess

I can finally share a pic!

costa del sol estuary mouth, el salvador


peace!


----------



## CharlzO

From a little while ago, just figured I'd put one up


----------



## aeventyr60

Earlier in the year we were anchored off "Old Town" Ko Lanta in Thailand when we heard all kinds of racket outside the boat. Something was hitting the side of the boat and deck. Going outside we saw schools of fish jumping and trying to escape some larger fish. Well these fish found a safe spot in our dinghy. After about a half hour of flying fish, we had about 5 kilos of small fish. far more then we could eat and dry so we called over a local fisher man and gave him several bags of fish. He was very grateful and said this was more fish then he had caught all morning. Bon Apetite!


----------



## obelisk

no photoshop here!


----------



## deniseO30

River Sailing...


----------



## SloopJonB

obelisk said:


> no photoshop here!


Where is that?


----------



## MedSailor

SloopJonB said:


> Where is that?


PNG perhaps?? HOLY SHIP BATMAN!!!  So, is now a good time to reef for the impending squall?

BTW, for someone that was close enough to the spewing lava to get ash on his shirt, what are you doing hugging 3 propane bottles? 










MedSailor


----------



## SloopJonB

You can get ash falling a long, long way away from an eruption. When St. Helens blew (admittedly a lot bigger) it turned day into night and dropped ash FEET deep hundreds of miles away. It was forming into drifts 1/2 way across Washington state.


----------



## PCP

Rhodes, a great place:







more photos and information about on my blog.


----------



## PCP

If you guys liked Rhodes photos (and the place) I guess you would like Simi, where FOR hundreds of years were made the fastest sailboats on the planet, included one of the most famous ever: Argos, the original one.







(more on the blog)


----------



## ultraclyde

Little boat, little waters. Beached on Lake Juliette in central Georgia this weekend for a picnic.


----------



## PCP

Turkey: Images and Impressions (more on the blog)


----------



## obelisk

MedSailor said:


> PNG perhaps?? HOLY SHIP BATMAN!!!  So, is now a good time to reef for the impending squall?
> 
> BTW, for someone that was close enough to the spewing lava to get ash on his shirt, what are you doing hugging 3 propane bottles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MedSailor


This happened, beginning at 0300, on 08/29/2014 in Rabaul, PNG. Mt. Tavurvur is the offending volcano.

No danger from hot lava falling on the boat but golf ball size pieces of tephra rained down (hence the hat went on at 0330!) Below are some links about the eruption, one from the NY Times and one is to a crew member's video and flickr page. just spectacular! however, the cleanup continues, and will continue for the forseeable future. ash gets EVERYWHERE. perfect excuse for me to get off my duff and rebuild winches...

NY Times
http://dotearth.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/04/dynamic-planet-under-the-volcano-in-papua-new-guinea/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0

Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/15077821645/

VIDEO!

__
https://flic.kr/p/14935764197


----------



## vega1860

There have been many. But I came across this one last week...The good part is after the 8:00 mark.

Cruising Lealea in Alaska-Point Baker to Zarembo - YouTube

After looking through this thread, the tropics are starting to look attractive again though...


----------



## jvlassak

PCP said:


> Rhodes, a great place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos and information about on my blog.


Paulo, I think we spent time in some of the same places this summer - the eastern Med is wonderful.
Lindos:



Simi:


Kalymnos::


It was quite windy when we were there - force 6 or 7 much of the time.


----------



## PCP

jvlassak said:


> Paulo, I think we spent time in some of the same places this summer - the eastern Med is wonderful.
> Lindos:
> 
> 
> 
> Simi:
> 
> 
> Kalymnos::
> 
> 
> It was quite windy when we were there - force 6 or 7 much of the time.


Very nice pictures. Yes it seems so. Yes on those parts it is always windy, that's what limit the number of boats and make the hot days agreeably cool.

I suppose you charter a boat? if you liked that next time charter from Naxos and sail the little Cyclades. Not the ancient architecture but traditional villages great (almost) deserted anchorages much less sailboats and much nicer prices on restaurants. Off course it is even probably more windy


----------



## Barquito

This isn't such a great picture, but, it represents what was a great solo sail for me the other day. The boat was perfectly balanced, and I was romping along back to the harbor in Milwaukee.


----------



## Yachtjuno

we had some amazing views of Stromboli when there was a huge eruption with magma down to the water. apparently very rare and we were watching when it happened. we were then cleaning volcanic dust of the boat for weeks afterwards!

Juno: Stromboli Erupts


----------



## bigdogandy

No volcanos, but had a nice sail today from Key Largo, and took this snap when I went up while anchored at lunch to check on the windex.......


----------



## Sublime

One of the best views because you're about to go sailing.


----------



## CLOSECALL

Tangier Island, VA.


----------



## Faster

Our 6 year old granddaughter driving her parents' Schock 35 on a light beat...


----------



## Faster

You know how sometimes someone comes by and says "I've got a great picture of your boat, what's your email?... I'll send it to you when I get home....".. and it never arrives?

Well one of those came into our inbox just today, the picture taken last August at one of our favourite Gulf Island anchorages, at Ruxton Island rafted on the hook with our son and his family. Thanks Pete!!


----------



## PCP

Faster said:


> You know how sometimes someone comes by and says "I've got a great picture of your boat, what's your email?... I'll send it to you when I get home....".. and it never arrives?
> 
> Well one of those came into our inbox just today, the picture taken last August at one of our favourite Gulf Island anchorages, at Ruxton Island rafted on the hook with our son and his family. Thanks Pete!!


Nice picture. I like it more this way. Sorry i couldn't resist


----------



## PCP

Taking a nice shelter coming out of a F10 on South Coast of Crete. This is the day after the bad weather. On the day I arrived two ships were already there, now only one remains. There are some advantages in sailing with strong winds: I was always the only boat on very nice anchorages, except for one time where I had the company of a NZ Amel 54, the only sailboat I saw while sailing all South coast of Crete.







Merry Christmas to all that follow or posted on this thread


----------



## Faster

Merry Christmas Paulo!


----------



## jvlassak

Paulo,

Feliz Natal, merry Christmas, feliz Navidad, god Jul ... to all.

Joost


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

St Barts, Caribbean for Christmas and New Year.


----------



## obelisk

Not a single moment but a collection of them from my trip between NZ and Bali. It's a good length video but worth the watch (and it gets exciting in the second half!)

Happy New Year!

Video Credit: Chris Hamilton https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Video: Sailing on Oblisk on Vimeo


----------



## Faster

Awesome!! Worth watching more than once... great job!


----------



## Group9

These were taken, sitting at the Fort Walton Yacht Club, sipping a rum punch, thinking life couldn't be much better, on a boat delivery I went on several years ago.


----------



## downeast450

Scouting trip around Manhattan. We wanted to see if we should risk it in the Islander. Ha!


----------



## PCP

Doing some work organizing last year pictures I found these nice ones taken in September on the Argolic Gulf. The weather is changing, wind on the way...from a different direction. After taking the photos I had to leave the little cove I was in to look for shelter.


----------



## rikhall

Just a few on _Mystery _- our Irwin Citation 34. Special appearances by Linda and Captain Hook.









(on the trip from MD to Canada)









(anywhere - as long as we are at anchor)









(coast of Maine)

Rik


----------



## obelisk

Cenderawasih Bay, West Papua, Indonesia


__
https://flic.kr/p/15139178820


----------



## Faster

Every year we do a fundraising daysail for my wife's preschool.. this year we took 3 lovely young ladies out for the day in near ideal conditions - if a bit lumpy at times. Anyhow, a good time was had despite each of them feeling a bit queasy at some point.

Just call me Charlie! :smile


----------



## MedSailor

Single-handing and finally getting out on the new boat. I found a secluded anchorage in the height of the busy season in the San Juan Islands. (I ain't tellin' where it is neither!)


----------



## rbyham

Pretty setting even if you are sitting on the bottom


----------



## rbyham

Point a camera in almost any direction in Charleston and if you are near the water you see this kind of stuff... beautiful place...


----------



## Markwesti

This was pretty cool , this shot is of outrigger catamarans . We were at Catalina , Ca . , minding our own biz. when all of a sudden there were like 200 of these riggers . They do it every year , they row from New Port , Ca. to Avalon , Ca. (35 plus mi.) then they party like Wombats and row back the next morning !


----------



## Markwesti

My buddy caught a Yellow tail ,


----------



## PCP

Some photos of this year's sailing season. All taken on perfect moments, at least for me:wink:


----------



## PCP

Some photos on the Saronic Gulf. Poros bay and Palaia Epidauro







Even if I am the one that created this thread I don't want to monopolize it. If you want to see more photos of my cruising seasons go to my facebook page where I have been posting almost everyday new photos.

https://www.facebook.com/paulo.pernao


----------



## MedSailor

PCP said:


> Some photos on the Saronic Gulf. Poros bay and Palaia Epidauro
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/paulo.pernao


Nice looking Ketch. Any idea what make/model it is?

MedSailor


----------



## PCP

MedSailor said:


> Nice looking Ketch. Any idea what make/model it is?
> 
> MedSailor


It is not a production boat, it is a steel one, maybe aluminium, probably a design from the 80's early 90's from one of the Dutch NA.



http://www.dickkoopmans.nl/designs/5875/.html
| Dick Koopmans Jachtontwerper

They cruise the boat extensively since I have found it in several anchorages on the med on different years.


----------



## fl01

Hello, what about this sunset I had in a marina in Croatia (Punat). I like the mood.


----------



## Fau

About 10 miles east of Palm Beach.


----------



## fl01

Another sunset


----------

